# Strange album/CD covers of classical works



## SixFootScowl

Keep them coming.


----------



## techniquest

While searching around the web the other day I came across this.









I'm not familiar with CPE Bach, so I have no idea whether the image is relevant to the composer or the music, but the Mengs sketch of a naked male youth seems an odd choice for a CD cover, as indeed does the photo of the player holding a harpsichord up on his shoulders in the accompanying booklet!
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/notes/67995-B.pdf


----------



## brianvds

Uchida looks like the is envious of Beethoven's deafness. He at least never had to actually _listen_ to those sonatas!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 71269


......................................


----------



## Balthazar

Strange but wonderful... Nothing says Brandenburg like a stag in a parking garage.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Nothing says 'Hindemith' like a depressed cartoon duck...


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Nothing says 'Hindemith' like a depressed cartoon duck...


Hindemith was a keen cartoonist - I wonder if that cover picture was by him?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> Hindemith was a keen cartoonist - I wonder if that cover picture was by him?


As far as I can find out, this illustration was the front cover art of Issue 26 (1990) of Galago, a comic and "illustrations magazine" published in Sweden. "It specializes in alternative comics, and has traditionally had a left-leaning slant".

So now you know.


----------



## MAS

This is as strange as they come!


----------



## Morimur

MAS said:


> This is as strange as they come!
> View attachment 71300
> 
> View attachment 71302
> 
> View attachment 71303


That's kitschy as hell.


----------



## Morimur

Florestan said:


>


This from the 80s? Gotta be.


----------



## Morimur

Balthazar said:


> Strange but wonderful... Nothing says Brandenburg like a stag in a parking garage.


Don't know what relationship this bears to the music but it is a beautiful cover regardless.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Morimur said:


> This from the 80s? Gotta be.


You would think, but no, this is from 2003. Link


----------



## SixFootScowl

Link


----------



## aimee

Does it mean even dog enjoying the music?


----------



## Albert7

Seriously I wish that this piece blew me away as much as this cover (j/k).










(p.s. just another reason why classical music doesn't sell well today... where are the guns, the chicks, the sci-fi acid drugs?)










Today we have 24 caprices with a bad hair day. Where is Roddy Rod Stewart when we need a hairdresser?


----------



## aimee




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Within my own CD / LP collection the strangest cover is undoubtedly this one:










I await any plausible explanation as to why Leif Ove Andsnes and the Artemis Quartet are each sporting fluorescent light tubes. Does this represent the Enlightenment, perhaps? (I can't think of anything else, but if so they're a bit late for works written in 1842 and 1865)


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Within my own CD / LP collection the strangest cover is undoubtedly this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I await any plausible explanation as to why Leif Ove Andsnes and the Artemis Quartet are each sporting fluorescent light tubes. Does this represent the Enlightenment, perhaps? (I can't think of anything else, but if so they're a bit late for works written in 1842 and 1865)


Dan Flavin sculptures, think of spiritual music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Dan Flavin sculptures, think of spiritual music.


Yes, but it looks more like Erato went down to the local electrical hardware suppliers for inspiration!


----------



## SixFootScowl

It is representative of the opera, but the image is still strange in my opinion.


----------



## GreenMamba

TurnaboutVox said:


> I await any plausible explanation as to why Leif Ove Andsnes and the Artemis Quartet are each sporting fluorescent light tubes. Does this represent the Enlightenment, perhaps? (I can't think of anything else, but if so they're a bit late for works written in 1842 and 1865)


I have the same recording. I've always assumed they are big white piano keys.


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Yes, but it looks more like Erato went down to the local electrical hardware suppliers for inspiration!












Neon lights never looked so big as this one. Think of the Artemis Quartet with lots of music schwartzes.


----------



## Balthazar

Is there some subtext, or is it completely random?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> Is there some subtext, or is it completely random?


Is it "I give up. What *do* you put on the cover of the 7,369th recorded version of Beethoven's Violin Concerto?"


----------



## SimonNZ

"Behind the forbidding exterior of Beethoven's music we can always glimpse the warmth and understanding of an old and loyal friend..."


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Cosmos

Ok so a for this next one, there are three different creative voices arguing for another cliche CD cover. "It should have a nature scene!" "No, we should show the conductor in action!" "No, we should respect the composer and have their portrait" they bicker on and on until a bureaucratic collective decides the most efficient thing to do is to combine these cliches together into one horrible awkward CD. Voila:










And in case you don't know how to read, they squeezed in a photo of an oboe to let you know it's the solo instrument for one of the works on here


----------



## Albert7

Mutter looks like she killed a man.










Violins in the first degree.

Now who's yo daddy?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Albert7 said:


> Violins in the first degree.


Watch out, Albert, that pun looks fairly lethal too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I always found this cover strange--the juxtaposition of a solemn sacred work and the profane cigarette in Lenny's hand.


----------



## Celloman

Florestan said:


> I always found this cover strange--the juxtaposition of a solemn sacred work and the profane cigarette in Lenny's hand.


Well, cigarettes are sacred to some people.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Mutter looks like she killed a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violins in the first degree.
> 
> Now who's yo daddy?


She's killing her career, that's for sure!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Consider me totally nonplussed...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## haydnfan

TurnaboutVox said:


> Within my own CD / LP collection the strangest cover is undoubtedly this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I await any plausible explanation as to why Leif Ove Andsnes and the Artemis Quartet are each sporting fluorescent light tubes. Does this represent the Enlightenment, perhaps? (I can't think of anything else, but if so they're a bit late for works written in 1842 and 1865)


Because their recordings are harsh and overly bright!:lol: Seriously they should have fired their audio engineer ages ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I find this rather strange,


----------



## SixFootScowl

Someone pointed out the strangeness of this (think it was DavidA) to have Carmen on the cover of a Fidelio CD:


----------



## Cosmos

Albert7 said:


> Today we have 24 caprices with a bad hair day. Where is Roddy Rod Stewart when we need a hairdresser?


I just came back to say that there is so much going on in this cover it's overwhelming. The violinist with the wild hair and the poofy Seinfeld pirate shirt, the woman in a more contemporary red dress being seduced even though a furious Rottweiler is upon her, that painting in the background where a woman is about to be violently murdered, and the tiny music teacher in one corner and the black woman in the other, neither of which are amused by the scene

It's like a surreal dream


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Person playing the violin is a dead ringer for poodle-metal era David Coverdale.


----------



## GreenMamba

CD includes Barber, Crumb and Reich.


----------



## Balthazar

These appear to be the manliest concertos on record.

(Although that guy doesn't look like a lumberjack -- rather, the assistant cameraman who posed for fun.)


----------



## joen_cph

elgars ghost said:


> Consider me totally nonplussed...


¨

It might-might-might be related to the Antonius sections of the painter Grünewald´s Isenheim altarpiece, also described in the symphony, and possibly the winged angels he calls for:

















(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony:_Mathis_der_Maler)
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isenheim_Altarpiece)


----------



## joen_cph

GreenMamba said:


> CD includes Barber, Crumb and Reich.


Well, in a way one could call this a radical replica of the stereotypes surrounding many covers of recordings of music by composers from the USSR period. But with more irony, presumably.


----------



## joen_cph

(..................deleted)


----------



## Mahlerian




----------



## senza sordino

GreenMamba said:


> CD includes Barber, Crumb and Reich.


This CD is on my wish list, but yes, I agree, the CD cover is in poor taste. Do we have to associate Americans with guns?


----------



## Don Fatale

I fear we will never see the likes of this again! Quality spray-tanning.









(Sorry Gwyneth... I still love you!)

This thread is brilliant. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Yeah....


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Numerous Arte Nova covers.


----------



## Harmonie

I'm not 100% sure if this is classical music, but I saw it recently and then I saw this topic, and, well, I'll let it speak for itself:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reference linked Back Cover to show what it is.

And this (what is the hand holding, sliced turkey?):


----------



## Nereffid

senza sordino said:


> This CD is on my wish list, but yes, I agree, the CD cover is in poor taste. Do we have to associate Americans with guns?


Considering that one of the works on the album was inspired by the Vietnam war and another by the Holocaust, I'd say overall it's in relatively _good_ taste.


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

aimee said:


>


Why do I get the impression that this one is going to sound like poop?


----------



## aimee

Florestan said:


> Why do I get the impression that this one is going to sound like poop?


No, it's not like you thought, Florestan! 
I'm not sure what they want to say through the picture, a lady behind a horse(?)

This version of Schubert's Alfonso und Estrella, D.732 with exactly the same performers, the Rundfunk Chor & Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Otmar Suitner, sounds very nice, both music & singing. It's displayed with different CD cover anyhow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

aimee said:


> No, it's not like you thought, Florestan!
> I'm not sure what they want to say through the picture, a lady behind a horse(?)
> 
> This version of Schubert's Alfonso und Estrella, D.732 with exactly the same performers, the Rundfunk Chor & Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Otmar Suitner, sounds very nice, both music & singing. It's displayed with different CD cover anyhow.


I didn't think much about the other shape at the right, but the back end of a horse is not very appealing. Anyway, it did list some fine singers, so as you say a very nice work, and if one can get the other cover, or even print a different cover and insert it over the horsey one in the Jewel case, all the better.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Back cover link.


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Mahlerian

For piano...four hands! Get it? Get it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Originally posted by *Mahlerian*


"...one hand"
"...two hands, sir"
"...three"
"...four hands. All present and correct, sir!"
"Very well, we may proceed!"


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Back cover link.


Do not trust Mexican construction?


----------



## Balthazar

What is it about Debussy's music that makes pianists so very cold???


----------



## Dr Johnson

aimee said:


>


This is beyond bad.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 76344
> 
> 
> Yeah....


Shades of Return To Forever, The Romantic Warrior.

Oh dear....


----------



## Vaneyes

The music is better than the cover. Wondering what's the chance of that, when you have such a mentally-challenged production team. 50 - 50?


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> What is it about Debussy's music that makes pianists so very cold???


Twasn't only Debussy with GG.


----------



## joen_cph

Balthazar said:


> What is it about Debussy's music that makes pianists so very cold???


There may be a distant reference to the Rodin/Balzac portrayal of the mysterious, artistic and creative personality. But it´s just a guess.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Found this one today, a guy holding Grieg's head behind his back:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Blancrocher

Choked on my drink when I saw that Grieg one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Those last couple of covers are a hard act to follow, but I just found this:


----------



## SimonNZ

^The first few times I saw that cover I didn't recognise/process it as hands. It seemed some kind of near-abstract sumi-e.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SimonNZ said:


> ^The first few times I saw that cover I didn't recognise/process it as hands. It seemed some kind of near-abstract sumi-e.


Rather ghastly looking as if the hands of a strangler, or the gloves from a cheap Halloween costume that are falling apart from overuse. Almost tempted to print a nicer picture and paste it over the hands. I actually found this searching for a cheap Beethoven piano concertos set with Choral Fantasy, and settled on this one because I really like the way it sounds.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jos

Picked up this one recently. Coverart by Josef Kalousek, 1962.


----------



## aimee




----------



## GreenMamba

I like the first Switched-On Bach cover and think it's pretty much what you'd want for that sort of thing. The second is unattractive.


----------



## joen_cph

Adding a bit of everything, to sell the CD - including a nuclear head explosion.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Wondering if that photo's from the Hitchcock film. FWIW the film location Bodega Bay, California (and area) is normally very beautiful and restful. You should not be harassed, should you visit.


----------



## Vaneyes

aimee said:


>


Ha, ha, someone at the last minute of photo shoot, got the brilliant idea of fashioning a Venetian mask out of a table napkin. How gauche. Tawdry, even.


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

Source

Or this,


----------



## SimonNZ

Florestan said:


> Source


A comment on the modern city-dweller's complete divorce from any knowledge or experience of real Nature, perhaps?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

J. S. Bach is alive and well and most definitely thinks that your album title is far too unnecessarily long-winded to be appropriate for the public majority's viewing ease.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

aimee said:


>


"Avalanche! Run for your lives!"


----------



## aimee




----------



## Cosmos

Florestan said:


>


Is this supposed to be a pun about having a busty chest


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cosmos said:


> Is this supposed to be a pun about having a busty chest


I have no idea, but Ludwig would not approve.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

BEETHOVEN NO LIKE FLOWER.

BEETHOVEN SHALL DESTROY FLOWER.

CHOMP.


----------



## Pugg

aimee said:


>


Very good picture / composition though :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Beethoven, Eroica, Scherchen. Westminster LP.

The performance is actually good and interesting, in spite of the awful cover design.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LINK


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

Must be a horrible performance that gives you a headache:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Florestan said:


> Must be a horrible performance that gives you a headache:


I would like to lick that forehead.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

aimee said:


>


Inb4 Steven Universe


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## Morimur

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 77230
> 
> 
> Beethoven, Eroica, Scherchen. Westminster LP.
> 
> The performance is actually good and interesting, in spite of the awful cover design.


Is that supposed to be Beethoven? Looks like a comic book villain.


----------



## Morimur

Abraham Lincoln said:


> J. S. Bach is alive and well and most definitely thinks that your album title is far too unnecessarily long-winded to be appropriate for the public majority's viewing ease.


Da fuq?
*******


----------



## Templeton

Oh my, this has become one of my favourite all time threads, with some truly appalling examples of poor taste.

Here's a link to a plethora of further atrocious examples, including a certain BPO conductor, hailing from Liverpool:

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/music/worst-classical-album-covers-ever/

Strangely, I rather like number 19. There's obviously no accounting for taste or lack of, as the case may be.


----------



## Templeton

Morimur said:


> Da fuq?
> *******


I think you meant "da fugue", old boy.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Morimur said:


> Da fuq?
> *******


日本へようこそ,モリムル−さん。


----------



## joen_cph

Morimur said:


> Is that supposed to be Beethoven? Looks like a comic book villain.


Agree, one comes to think of Dr. Caligari-like figures like









But it was generally an age with many similar examples of over-the-top/kitschy LP covers, like

































View attachment 77392


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 77230
> 
> 
> Beethoven, Eroica, Scherchen. Westminster LP.
> 
> The performance is actually good and interesting, in spite of the awful cover design.


Beethoven carbonized?


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Must be a horrible performance that gives you a headache:


Yes indeed. Could be a migraine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks to opus55 at the CL thread, for making my work easier. I like these two musicians, but this?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks to opus55 at the CL thread, for making my work easier. I like these two musicians, but this?


Harpo-Chico?


----------



## GreenMamba

I don't get this one:


----------



## Vaneyes

Borrowing from Heliogabo at CL.


----------



## LHB




----------



## Vaneyes

A careful pose *always* deserves demerits. Borrowed from Kontrapunctus at CL.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Exploding head?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Cheese grater?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Music that makes you want to hide behind a lamp post:


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

The camera angle is strange and oddly why are there no people sitting around to hear this music?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Florestan said:


>


That reminds me of Norman Lebrecht's comment on Schoenberg: "It is a measure of the immensity of the man's achievement that, 50 years after his death, he can still empty any hall on earth."


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## joen_cph

........................ deleted, sorry


----------



## tortkis




----------



## Kivimees

Bach teaches physics


----------



## elgar's ghost

Florestan said:


>


Yes, Nige trying to look a bit rock 'n' roll as usual. And failing miserably as usual.


----------



## Vaneyes

Borrowed from Bejart at CL. Recorded live at the Mustang Ranch, Nevada.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Must be DG's attempt to get bohemians into classical music.








Listing.


----------



## SimonNZ

^More from that series:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

I just bought a Karajan Brahms complete symphonies set. Of the two lower priced offerings I had to pick the least weird cover image. The first kind of looks as if he is an official at the Vatican. The second sort of gives me the impression that when he is not constructing, he is building cabins (if those are construction plans he is looking at on the window sill).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Deadly music. I don't think I could enjoy these symphonies with this image on the cover.


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

This CD cover actually starts here.








And ends way down here.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Congratulations on losing weight, George.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Stavrogin

aimee said:


>


Wow 
That's probably among the most random things I've ever seen.


----------



## Cosmos

aimee said:


>


This looks like a scene from a horror film about people being trapped in an abandoned school that's also haunted


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wonder how the cat reacts to the violin sonata.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Sherkel

Have these Bruckner CDs been mentioned yet?


----------



## elgar's ghost

aimee said:


>


Oh, God - the only thing missing is the tag attached the big toe...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am tempted to buy this one just for the freaky cover art!


----------



## GreenMamba

Some of these a strange, but still attractive. ^^^^ isn't one of them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flying Dutchman is condemned to wander the woodlands until eternity?


----------



## Vaneyes

So many covers, so little time. Borrowing from SLGO, CL Vol. I.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Oh, God - the only thing missing is the tag attached the big toe...


And apart from being dead...relatively healthy feet.:angel:


----------



## Kivimees

A very nice picture that makes for a strange cover:









Why strange?

Two German composers played by I would guess Austrian performers. Why then is the cover a photo of Tallinn, Estonia?


----------



## aimee




----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## joen_cph

Kivimees said:


> A very nice picture that makes for a strange cover:
> 
> View attachment 78011
> 
> 
> Why strange?
> 
> Two German composers played by I would guess Austrian performers. Why then is the cover a photo of Tallinn, Estonia?










http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Russian+Compact+Disc/RCD30567#download

Same here:

Bach´s _Well-Tempered Piano_, played by a Russian/Ukrainian pianist (Feinberg) 
- yet it shows a very typical Danish village church from the medieval, Gothic period, which has little to do with either.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think the Ibert cover is rather clever in its way - I assume the Knight Errant in question is Don Quixote? But that Schubert one looks like a really bad embalming job, or as if Franz had been on the receiving end of some ill-advised cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Cosmos

Came across this...thing


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


>


There is an even stranger cover with the same photo where his hands are blue.


----------



## Vaneyes

Courtesy of Tortkis, Current Listening Vol. II.


----------



## Vaneyes

geralmar said:


> There is an even stranger cover with the same photo where his hands are blue.


----------



## Flamme

elgars ghost said:


> I think the Ibert cover is rather clever in its way - I assume the Knight Errant in question is Don Quixote? But that Schubert one looks like a really bad embalming job, or as if Franz had been on the receiving end of some ill-advised cosmetic surgery.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Courtesy of Le Beau Serge, Current Listening Vol. II.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Courtesy of Tortkis, Current Listening Vol. II.


Eerily looks like the main block of my old High School.


----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Ah, the demands art makes sometimes. Courtesy Opus55, Current Listening Vol. I.


----------



## Vaneyes

This cover possibly depicts an artist waiting for his royalties check. Courtesy of TV, Current Listening Vol. II.


----------



## tortkis

Vaneyes said:


> Courtesy of Tortkis, Current Listening Vol. II.


I was thinking to post it in the boring pictures thread.


----------



## Pugg

Not really strange.
I would say suitable.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Pugg said:


> Not really strange.
> I would say suitable.


That angle looks so odd!


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^

It´s a Dali:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christ_of_Saint_John_of_the_Cross

Absolutely wonderful recording, BTW. 
Was also made into a sort of documentary movie, with accompanying pictures about human conditions on Earth (social, cultural situations etc.).


----------



## Tedski

Bassoonist said:


> I'm not 100% sure if this is classical music, but I saw it recently and then I saw this topic, and, well, I'll let it speak for itself:


The strangest thing about this cover is "Vol.3"


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It´s a Dali:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christ_of_Saint_John_of_the_Cross
> 
> Absolutely wonderful recording, BTW.
> Was also made into a sort of documentary movie, with accompanying pictures about human conditions on Earth (social, cultural situations etc.).


OT: I've seen this one up close. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sacrament_of_the_Last_Supper


----------



## Mahlerian

??


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Mahlerian said:


> ??


Why am I suddenly itchy all over?!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## joen_cph

Not very successful either, IMO. Even just the composition of the covers lack balance.


----------



## Jos

Mahlerian said:


> ??


Looks like a flyer for a 90's raveparty


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Abraham Lincoln

What.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

I am currently listening to this.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

^
Love that one!


----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I found this one today on spotify. I lawled:










I can only imagine what the warning is about. "Warning! Contains saxophone music"? :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I can only imagine what the warning is about. "Warning! Contains saxophone music"? :lol:


Many Bis CD's had this in the early days of the CD. The warning was about the extreme dynamic range of the recording - in other words, don't crank up the amplifier in the soft passages, or you'll destroy the speakers in the loud ones.


----------



## joen_cph

.... and also had the effect of arousing potential buyers` interest a bit further too ;-).


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## GreenMamba

I admire the attempt to incorporate cutting-edge consumer product technology.


----------



## tortkis




----------



## joen_cph

^^^
Not very successful, IMO ... here´s another cellist, over-the-top CD cover:









Admittedly, there are many covers of for example pianist posturing next to pianos. But one wonders if there´s a cover existing of a pianist inside a piano, or entangled in its strings, or under it, for example?


----------



## Vaneyes

One *Toke* overboard, during a cruise gig.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## GreenMamba

I like that Roussel cover. ^^^^^^


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> I like that Roussel cover. ^^^^^^


I bought it. Good rec. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Borrowing from EG at Current Listening Vol. III.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Get a look at that tiny tiara on this big woman.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Get a look at that tiny tiara on this big woman.


That's called; modesty.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Borrowing from EG at Current Listening Vol. III.


You're right, Vaneyes - it does seem a bit...erm...random.


----------



## Art Rock

Less random than it seems if this is a German label: Hummel is German for bumblebee.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> Less random than it seems if this is a German label: Hummel is German for bumblebee.


The label (Paladino) seems to be Austrian but I never knew Hummel meant that. Strangely enough, the label's founder is called Rummel, so he's only one letter away as well. Thanks, AR.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Florestan said:


> Get a look at that tiny tiara on this big woman.












...Sorry. I just had to.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Art Rock said:


> Less random than it seems if this is a German label: Hummel is German for bumblebee.


Also...


----------



## aimee

Borrowing from MrTortoise at Current Listening Vol. III, page 1486


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Florestan said:


>


Actually pretty tame compared to some others in that series


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

Borrowing from Manx, at Current Listening Volume III.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Vaneyes said:


> Also...


all the ones I've seen in photos had metal-plate around the howitzer


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's a good album, including orchestration of a number of Scriabin's piano works. Pretty creepy though... :lol:


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's a good album, including orchestration of a number of Scriabin's piano works. Pretty creepy though... :lol:


Looks like a 90s album cover for a cheesy techno album.


----------



## joen_cph

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's a good album, including orchestration of a number of Scriabin's piano works. Pretty creepy though... :lol:


Also made me think of a famous, apocalyptic painting by a Scriabin contemporary, Leon Bakst - _Terror Antiquus

_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Cosmos

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It's a good album, including orchestration of a number of Scriabin's piano works. Pretty creepy though... :lol:


This is _shockingly_ bad...

like...I couldn't imagine that an album where Ashkenazy conducts Scriabin would ever have this gaudy and completely-out-there album cover...I don't believe this is real


----------



## mstar

Florestan said:


>


I actually like it... It's weirdly artsy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I can't remember, but did this get posted yet?
Tosca on LSD maybe:


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Groovy, baby... :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Alberic Magnard shot at invading German soldiers at the start of world war I, didn't he? So that would be the most appropriate thing to depict on an album of his complete chamber music, right? Right! That'd be tasteful. Here you go then.

Next up: Anton Webern being shot by a later remorseful GI...


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That old flintlock looks too rusty to fire heh heh. Magnard must have been one hell of a shot to take out at least one Uhlan from there with that thing. I was always under the impression that he used a rifle to defend his property so I'm wondering in this picture was romanticised somewhat. Still, what a courageous man he was.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> ...the picture on the front gave me the creeps. I assume it is supposed to reflect on the composer's untimely end, and is a painting by the English artist Charles Spencelayh entitled "Zeppelins". To me it looks like a sad and slightly mad old man cowering behind his lace curtains; Magnard wasn't sad, he wasn't mad, and nor did he cower.


From a review on Amazon.com. I agree about the ancient pistol!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aha! I thought it looked a little too old to be Magnard (especially with the anachronistic neck-beard) but assumed it was the artist's impression of him as Magnard was rarely photographed. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tortkis

Vivaldi - L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mary Queen of Scots on LSD?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Florestan said:


> Mary Queen of Scots on LSD?


Maybe she's just on fire. Nice use of a thermal image camera, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mary Stuart probably would have preferred being off her head rather than having her head off.


----------



## geralmar

I once owned the CMS/Summit LP of the Mahler Symphony No. 1 conducted by Joseph Kreutzer with the Royal Danish Symphony. The image below is small and blurry, but it obviously shows a missle launch. I suspect it's supposed to be the U.S. Air Force's "Titan" ICBM.

https://www.google.com/search?q=kre...UICigE&biw=1024&bih=600#imgrc=O3YlFrO2Y4_PWM:


----------



## Kivimees

Anybody want to try to interpret this?


----------



## Cosmos

Kivimees said:


> View attachment 82008
> 
> 
> Anybody want to try to interpret this?


The inevitable derailment of Soviet Russia?


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


>


So is the man jumping into the rock pile intending on joining the funerailles?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Florestan said:


> So is the man jumping into the rock pile intending on joining the funerailles?


Looks about it.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Just saying....








Notice how prominently the name of the composer is featured on the original cover art....


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Mozart and Bach look like they're holding hands at first glance.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Just saying....
> 
> Notice how prominently the name of the composer is featured on the original cover art....


That's what they called narcissism :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


It looks as if 'Dvorak' may in fact be a doctor come to sedate a rather dangerous-looking Beethoven.

And DDS looks rather puzzled to be there, as well he might!


----------



## aimee




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Mozart and Bach look like they're holding hands at first glance.


Shostakovich didn't have black hair, it was fairly light brown/blonde...  He and Dvorak are the odd men out of the group for sure.


----------



## Totenfeier

Florestan said:


>


Whooaah! Looka da gambas on dat one! Mamma mia!

The lady is quite nice as well.


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Would this person be considered an airhead?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Manxfeeder

Does anyone know what this is a picture of? I can make out an elbow, but after that, I don't know if I should be averting my eyes.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## GreenMamba

Guys last name is Giovincello? Or does Edgar Moreau play the Giovincello? It's hard to tell.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

GreenMamba said:


> Guys last name is Giovincello? Or does Edgar Moreau play the Giovincello? It's hard to tell.


Giovincello=Young Cello. Reference is to the CD contents, some of the first cello concertos, but also to the relatively young soloist (Moreau).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Manxfeeder said:


> Does anyone know what this is a picture of? I can make out an elbow, but after that, I don't know if I should be averting my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 83159


Looks like someone on their side in the fetal position, and wrapping an arm around their knees. But it is a bit... nebulous...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Florestan said:


>


I am so glad I am not this poor cellist's father. I would have _THINGS TO SAY_ about this picture!


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> I am so glad I am not this poor cellist's father. I would have _THINGS TO SAY_ about this picture!


And about the tattoo!


----------



## Kieran

TurnaboutVox said:


> I am so glad I am not this poor cellist's father.


Yes, but I wouldn't mind being that poor cellists cello! :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## tortkis

Modernists


----------



## SimonNZ

Florestan said:


>


I really like that one.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Must be a strange opera (actually looks like a spooky opera):


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Beautiful picture :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


>


From the reviews I've read, the cover is the best part of that recording! (I've seen her in concert--she hit an unbelievable number of wrong notes--by the literal handful at times.)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> So is the man jumping into the rock pile intending on joining the funerailles?


I am reminded of the Canadian comedian Norm MacDonald's observation about the Mexican cliff divers. "You are either a grand champion or stuff on a rock."


----------



## aimee




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

The composer was Armenian. Let's abuse the Armenian alphabet.
The composer worked in the Soviet Union. Let us torture the Cyrillic alphabet in his honor.
And for the heck of it, let's abuse the Greek alphabet.









And can someone decipher the conductor's name in less than three minutes?


----------



## Pugg

aimee said:


>


The cover may not be to everyone's taste but the music is outstanding:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Jeffrey Smith said:


> And can someone decipher the conductor's name in less than three minutes?


boris tjeknavorian

EDIT, close enough (Loris)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Never mind.....


----------



## Vaneyes

Barbebleu said:


> I am reminded of the Canadian comedian Norm MacDonald's *observation about the Mexican cliff divers*. "You are either a grand champion or stuff on a rock."


Reminds me of my visit to the Fun in Acapulco (1963) site.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Marinera

^
What do you know, haute couture maybe.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jeffrey Smith said:


> The composer was Armenian. Let's abuse the Armenian alphabet.
> The composer worked in the Soviet Union. Let us torture the Cyrillic alphabet in his honor.
> And for the heck of it, let's abuse the Greek alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can someone decipher the conductor's name in less than three minutes?


The lettering on those ASV Khachaturian discs really annoy me - it's bad enough that they misappropriate Cyrillic in a nonsensical attempt to 'Russian-ise' the words but as you say they even use a singularly un-Russian Sigma (Greek for 'S') for the letter E in those red words.


----------



## Marinera

^
the type does look like a computer script error or something.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jeffrey Smith said:


> The composer was Armenian. Let's abuse the Armenian alphabet.
> The composer worked in the Soviet Union. Let us torture the Cyrillic alphabet in his honor.
> And for the heck of it, let's abuse the Greek alphabet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can someone decipher the conductor's name in less than three minutes?


I'm posting this for therapeutic reasons, not because it's a strange album cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SimonNZ

Florestan said:


>


I really like that one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Every cover from this label must be strange.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Every cover from this label must be strange.


Very strange indeed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Strange facial juxtapositioning:


----------



## quack

Florestan said:


>


But it makes sense when it is Handel setting a Brockes poem and not a tulip.













Flaming rose, ornament of the earth,
the gleaming garden's enchanting splendour!
Eyes, that see your excellence,
must admit, with astonished charm,
that a divine finger made you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is strange here is that we have what looks like your typical budget box Beethoven symphony cycle, but the Ninth is missing!  I wonder why?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Florestan said:


> Every cover from this label must be strange.


Oh, I don't know. Some of them are rather nice:


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> What is strange here is that we have what looks like your typical budget box Beethoven symphony cycle, but the Ninth is missing!  I wonder why?


Heart condition, retirement (1998).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hmm. The tide came in rather fast. Still, you ladies can admire my cheek-bones. Now, who knows how to get sea-water out of a Steinway Concert D?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hmm. The tide came in rather fast. Still, you ladies can admire my cheek-bones. Now, who knows how to get sea-water out of a Steinway Concert D?


Never judge a recording by it's cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hmm. The tide came in rather fast. Still, you ladies can admire my cheek-bones. Now, who knows how to get sea-water out of a Steinway Concert D?


I am not up on current fashion, but those shoes seem like they were in style in the USA back in the early 1960s.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> Never judge a recording by it's cover.


Pugg, the thread title is...


----------



## Manxfeeder

aimee said:


>


Uh, if someone is entering during you bath, the one thing you don't need to cover is THAT.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Pugg said:


> Never judge a recording by it's cover.


I may check that album out too! Lyapunov is composer for me still to explore.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Still life with light bulb?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Manxfeeder said:


> View attachment 86114
> 
> 
> Still life with *light bulb*?


Witchery, saye I! Thysse be devillmente.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Pugg, the thread title is...


The we have a different perspective on strange .


----------



## GreenMamba

Ok, I don't really see what's strange about this one.



Florestan said:


>


----------



## SixFootScowl

GreenMamba said:


> Ok, I don't really see what's strange about this one.


Camera angle is strange IMO.


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I may check that album out too! Lyapunov is composer for me still to explore.


You won't regret it, he has two albums now ,:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Now this is Strange, wit a capital S.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SimonNZ

Florestan said:


>


It's interesting what different aesthetic reponses you and I have. Once again: I really like that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

SimonNZ said:


> It's interesting what different aesthetic reponses you and I have. Once again: I really like that one.


She looks like I do when I see a spider on the ceiling.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Nathan looks a lot better from the back.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Florestan said:


>


I'm scratching my head on that one. I don't get the connection.


----------



## senza sordino

View attachment 86165

That's just a happy face, Brahms makes me smile too.

View attachment 86166

That's a lot of photoshop to get Nathan Milstein to look like this. (It's a ridiculous CD cover)


----------



## tortkis

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm scratching my head on that one. I don't get the connection.


The music is a mass for Saint Margaret, who, according to the legend, was swallowed by a dragon (satan), "from which she escaped alive when the cross she carried irritated the dragon's innards." (Margaret the Virgin) Saint Margaret is usually illustrated with a dragon. The green iguana on the cover was probably chosen in association with the dragon.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


This one I actually like very much.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

John Williams standing on the back of Rachmaninoff's car. Haydn trying (and failing) to be a mailman. Fireworks in the daytime. Mendelssohn the Ripper.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> This one I actually like very much.


Yes, I saw you posted it elsewhere (current listening I think) and quickly posted it here for fun.


----------



## GreenMamba

Cats don't sleep like this. Something sinister is going on.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> Cats don't sleep like this. Something sinister is going on.


Cats are capable of falling asleep in any position they can get into, you know.


----------



## Marinera

Kontrapunctus said:


> Nathan looks a lot better from the back.


It is a little strange to see such a cover on Nathan Milstein album.. as it would be on Grumiaux, Fournier or Arrau cds. They are in the class of their own, far above such obvious marketing tricks.


----------



## Marinera

Florestan said:


> Strange facial juxtapositioning:


That nostril dominates the picture..


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marinera said:


> That nostril dominates the picture..


And the noses almost blend together as if they were joined at the nose.


----------



## SimonNZ

Florestan said:


> Strange facial juxtapositioning:


----------



## bestellen

Here's a link to a plethora of further atrocious examples, including a certain BPO conductor, hailing from Liverpool:

http://www.classicfm.com/discover/mu...m-covers-ever/


----------



## Art Rock

bestellen said:


> Here's a link to a plethora of further atrocious examples, including a certain BPO conductor, hailing from Liverpool:
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/discover/mu...m-covers-ever/


"We can't find the page you are looking for
Read more at http://www.classicfm.com/error-pages/error-404/#EEJspad1hWoBFSok.99"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Great recording actually, but strange cover image IMO.


----------



## tortkis

Florestan said:


> Strange facial juxtapositioning:


another one:


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> another one:


This one is very artistic.:tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar

A statement on global warming perhaps?


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> A statement on global warming perhaps?


They are taking medicines now for a blather disease.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> They are taking medicines now for a blather disease.


Oh that is funny, a bladder disease. They must be standing in the River Ganges.


----------



## Balthazar

The only thing that would make this creepier would be if the guy on the left were wearing only one glove.

And to the guy on the right: Cummerbunds and T-shirts are _not_ going to happen.

Fantastic recording nonetheless!


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> A statement on global warming perhaps?


No bathroom was near, and a cop was watching. They were arrested anyway.


----------



## Marinera

^
This cover simply invites teasing, what the cover designers were thinking.. interesting did they have to stand in the water or was this photoshoped, I wonder


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> The only thing that would make this creepier would be if the guy on the left were wearing only one glove.
> 
> And to the guy on the right: Cummerbunds and T-shirts are _not_ going to happen.
> 
> Fantastic recording nonetheless!


But I am afraid it did happened, pic is proof.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I find this cover rather strange in that it does not seem to fit the 
Hymn of Praise symphony/cantata that it is being associated with.
The image really does not seem that suited to classical music at all
and looks more like it should be on a pop album of some sort.


----------



## Jos

another long and boring day at the artwork department...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jos said:


> View attachment 86777
> 
> 
> another long and boring day at the artwork department...


Ready for a shave?


----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl

Zombie pianist?


----------



## Granate

I found this in Per Nørgård's "Libra" booklet, on page 24-25. A good cover, but...
View attachment 87292


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I found this in Per Nørgård's "Libra" booklet, on page 24-25. A good cover, but...
> View attachment 87292


I do hope it's Photoshop, otherwise, poor people.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not sure how they perform in these little boxes. Maybe it is like music boxes.


----------



## Guest

Pretty much take your pick of weird covers in this Vivaldi series!


----------



## SixFootScowl

[Edit:] Actually looks a bit painful.


----------



## Merl

I worked as a record buyer for a number of years and we were sole distributors of Supraphon in the UK for a time. It was my job to buy them and I loved looking at all those covers.


----------



## joen_cph

Florestan said:


> Not sure how they perform in these little boxes. Maybe it is like music boxes.


That is a bit of a genuine mystery. 
What went on exactly in the designer´s head, what was the association ? Pictures of some sort of a market place with shows or shops?


----------



## Balthazar

^ I would guess they are meant to represent advertising posters on the side of a concert hall.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Maybe should be "Midsummer Night's Nightmare"?


----------



## Pugg

​
Guillaume Faugues (1442-1471) Missa "Le Serviteur"

Still don't know the verdict about this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wonder if he is in a crabby mood.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I wonder if he is in a crabby mood.


He's just hungry, look at his face.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Norwegian black metal? Yikes.










Apparently it was to showcase the new organ of the church, but the choice to use a picture of the burning church is baffling. And pretty spectacular.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

We should start a thread called "Most beautiful CD covers" in contrast to this one.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

The photoshop quality of this album cover just makes me shudder.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bioluminescentsquid said:


> We should start a thread called "Most beautiful CD covers" in contrast to this one.


Please do. It would be fun.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Weird camera angle. Weird lighting. Could have done a nicer cover. Oh well, it was the lowest priced set so I bought it anyway.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Aptly christened "The cover art of Turin."


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Signor Frescobaldi, a la David LaChapelle?


----------



## tortkis

Telemann: Double Concertos for Recorder - Erik Bosgraaf, Cordevento (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Command Repeat Performance. I can't recall who originally posted this (maybe Trout) either on another album cover thread, or as an avatar.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


>


I've always wondered what kind of bargain they struck with her to get her to pose like that!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've always wondered what kind of bargain they struck with her to get her to pose like that!


People doing strange things for a lot for money.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I've always wondered what kind of bargain they struck with her to get her to pose like that!


I have some horrible thoughts, that unfortunately, I cannot share on TC.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bach: St John Passion


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Vaneyes said:


> I have some horrible thoughts, that unfortunately, I cannot share on TC.


That's not a Salome I would like to see do the Dance of the Seven Veils.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This attracted some puzzled comments when I posted it in Current Listening IV the other day. I can't say I'm entirely surprised.


----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

"You talkin' to me?"


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Vaneyes said:


>


The Mozart one is the greatest cover I've ever seen!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## millionrainbows

Barber's Violin Concerto, BTW the one I "imprinted" on:


----------



## millionrainbows

Oh, thanks to Jos, post #364...


----------



## millionrainbows

This music makes me itch...


----------



## Pugg

millionrainbows said:


> This music makes me itch...


Just as in real live, nasty bugs everywhere.


----------



## millionrainbows

Pugg said:


> Just as in real live, nasty bugs everywhere.


Yeah, I think that's a dust mite. It's so small you could inhale it! Ewww!

I'll save you, Pugg! I have a Tyvek suit and a face mask for you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Just as in real live, nasty bugs everywhere.


Just don't look at it and you'll be all right.


----------



## millionrainbows

…and if a bug does get on you, I'll brush it off.


----------



## SixFootScowl

millionrainbows said:


> …and if a bug does get on you, I'll brush it off.


If you don't accidentally squash it in the process. Then you need a tissue to clean up the goo.

I am more concerned about the ones that bite or sting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The make-up, combined with the pale complexion, seems a bit Halloweenish. Also, is her shirt falling off or what?


----------



## helenora

Florestan said:


> The make-up, combined with the pale complexion, seems a bit Halloweenish. Also, is her shirt falling off or what?


hahaha, yes, the first thing come to mind when seeing this is how she is going to play pictures from exhibition in this already falling off outfit? I simply guess that this is a photo taken AFTER her hilarious performance where she gave all her strength and energy away....otherwise how should one explain tiredness of her eyes outlined with dark shadows and a shortage of her dress ? 

it´s because arms work a lot and her tailor wasn´t very skillful or measurements weren´t very precise .....


----------



## SixFootScowl

I know it fits the theme, but still strange.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Reminds me of a Herb Alpert album cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002RSRWY


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## helenora

Florestan said:


>


I love arias from Orlando furioso


----------



## helenora

Florestan said:


> Reminds me of a Herb Alpert album cover.


image from the link above is very captivating ( Herb Alpert), a bit on a surrealistic edge.


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> If you don't accidentally squash it in the process. Then you need a tissue to clean up the goo.
> 
> I am more concerned about the ones that bite or sting.


This is between me & Pugg. I said "brush," not squash, and there's nothing wrong with a little goo; or biting.


----------



## millionrainbows

Florestan said:


> Reminds me of a Herb Alpert album cover.


Oh, yeah, that whipped cream one. A classic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000249IB/


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

The Mendelssohn Godzilla emerges from the ocean to bring destruction upon the land.


----------



## Pugg

Abraham Lincoln said:


> The Mendelssohn Godzilla emerges from the ocean to bring destruction upon the land.


Striking resemblance.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


> The Mendelssohn Godzilla emerges from the ocean to bring destruction upon the land.


I like it. I should get a copy, preferably on vinyl, so I can display it on my wall.


----------



## Kivimees

Abraham Lincoln said:


> The Mendelssohn Godzilla emerges from the ocean to bring destruction upon the land.


This reminds me of a Monty Python animation: I half expect a razor to perform a decapitation or a foot to stomp on Mendelssohn.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kivimees said:


> This reminds me of a Monty Python animation: I half expect a razor to perform a decapitation or a foot to stomp on Mendelssohn.


Auggggh!  No, Please! Not to Mendelssohn. Mozart maybe, but not Mendelssohn. :lol:

I do see that album cover is available on vinyl, so it is tempting to pick it up to grace my wall!


----------



## SixFootScowl

A lot of strange album covers in this thread: Fantastic Album Covers


----------



## tortkis




----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


>


Horrible, if I was that person I forbid this .


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


This is kind of right, story about water nymphs.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

What is so strange about using a Modigliani painting?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> What is so strange about using a Modigliani painting?


Yeah. I kind of like it.


----------



## Granate

Did you already come up with this?

I bring others to debate:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> What is so strange about using a Modigliani painting?


Looks strange to me. Don't see any connection with violins or music. Not being aware of this artist, perhaps I am missing a connection.


----------



## Art Rock

Florestan said:


> Looks strange to me. Don't see any connection with violins or music. Not being aware of this artist, perhaps I am missing a connection.


Ildebrando Pizzetti (born 1880)
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (born 1895)
Amedeo Clemente Modigliani (born 1884)

Contemporaries, and all three Italian.

The use of paintings by painters contemporary to composers is very often done for classical music covers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Ildebrando Pizzetti (born 1880)
> Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco (born 1895)
> Amedeo Clemente Modigliani (born 1884)
> 
> Contemporaries, and all three Italian.
> 
> The use of paintings by painters contemporary to composers is very often done for classical music covers.


 Thanks for the info. It is a case of my ignorance not making the connection.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Do I see someone walking on water?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Do I see someone walking on water?


He is running. In theory, if your run fast enough (nobody can) you will stay on top of the water. Some water birds can do it, and must do it to get up speed to fly.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Looks like a rock star.


----------



## Marinera

^
I'd say a wax sculpture.. reminds me Hermes sculptures too, only he has to face 1/3 away from the viewer and he 'd look ready to fly away. Yes, and the wings on the boots


----------



## Pat Fairlea

This one's ambiguous.









I can't decide whether it's Ok and appropriate to the music or randomly harsh and constructivist with that red chosen to trigger migraines.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

All the ice must have melted by then...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I can't read French and don't know what this work is about, so to me this is strange, but maybe it fits.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I can't read French and don't know what this work is about, so to me this is strange, but maybe it fits.


Could be that Pavane pour une infante défunte refers to the picture.

Piece about the death of a Spanish princes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

The same artwork was used with more relevance for Berlioz's _La mort d'ophelie_


----------



## Varick

Sherkel said:


> Have these Bruckner CDs been mentioned yet?


My favorite part about this album is the review of it by one of the funniest reviewers on Amazon:

_3.0 out of 5 starsLooney Tunes from St Florians
ByBernard Michael O'Hanlonon May 30, 2012
Format: Audio CD
Reader, only a madman would conflate the three versions of Bruckner's Third Symphony into the one performing edition and then reverse the order of the middle movements "to make it sound more like the Eighth."

Only a madman would haul his orchestra to mountaintops ("Can someone pass a pickaxe to the cellist!") to play Bruckner.

Only a madman would ubiquitously include the word `Reloaded' in title of his Bruckner recordings

Only a madman would revel in the travesty of a design that is featured on the cover above.

Only a madman would walk around with such a colour-scheme to his hair.

Only a madman would "open himself to the cosmos" and thereby seek to finish the last movement of the Bruckner Ninth where the end-product is flimsily based on the sketches.

Dostoyevsky is fond of madmen. Such as I am, so am I - "Oh, blessed rage for order, Pale Ramon!" If Peter Jan Marthé can "conceive a more fiery universe" why would anyone want to refute such gnosis? Come the Last Judgement, PJM should be much less fearful than a board-member of Goldman Sachs. The fact that he has "loved much" and probably too much will save his bony backside from hellfire.

What of his infamous "Bruckner IX Reloaded"? Is it a success or the "Abomination of Desolation"?

In all honesty, one does not purchase this disc for the first three movements, as good as they are (PJM was a student of Celibidache's and the apple did not fall from the tree; if you like slow, soulful Bruckner Ninths, there is much to like here). The imperative is the finale: yes indeed, PJM rushes in where scholars fear to tread.

Above all, PJM pays but lip service to the finale as we know it. He is a "free-range magpie". If you are conversant with the various SMPC versions, leave your reservations at the door and grab a drink. Nor is PJM a fan of light orchestration: he likes to haul in the howitzers at the slightest provocation.

1'33" there is an additional trumpet refrain that would do the Schalk brothers proud.

The first appearance of the famous chorale at 9'20" is a "gaudy monstrosity" by virtue of the overblown orchestration. Much the same could be said of its reiteration at 21'57". The chorale is a stupendous creation and reason in itself to listen to the finale in general. In the SMPC editions (such as used by the likes of Wildner), it appears some three times. PJM is clearly enamoured by it. As I count it, it features at least four times if not more.

PJM "oompa-loompa-izes" the motif from the Te Deum at 11'06". This is a disgrace.

Robert Simpson, who maintained that the finale could not be completed (based on the material that was extant in his time), nevertheless conceded that the gigantic fugue is a success: it builds and sustains momentum. PJM carves it up thereby destroying its logic.

PJM was surely listening to the soundtrack of Jaws when he wrote 13'16"ff.

24'52" - 28'35" - not bad at all. PJM picks up a motif from the sketches (late in the piece) and plays it for all it is worth and then some more. It may be faux-Bruckner rather than echt-Bruckner but it is damned listenable. I enjoyed it.

28'35" to the conclusion is thin gruel. PJM's "dialogue with the cosmos" must have occurred before the discovery of the 24 bars from the coda: he makes no reference to them whatsoever.

"To the pure, all things are pure." Maybe, as St Paul muses. Other reviewers have flagellated PJM for his alleged egotism wherein he places himself above both the composer and the norms of scholarly rectitude. I disagree. Demonstrably, PJM marches to the beat of a different drum whose source may originate from parsecs away. I don't know how often I will return to this disc but it is enthralling in its own way.

What the hell - long live PJM!_

Classic!



tortkis said:


> Vivaldi - L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo (Brilliant Classics)


When did John Goodman start playing the violin?



Florestan said:


>


Outstanding! 
This man is guaranteed to die a virgin!

Fantastic thread, but I have to say the winner is by far:


Kontrapunctus said:


>


Good lord, what were they thinking when they made the title of this album cover!!!!???????
And what's with the Fisher Price record player?
I would give anything to meet and interview the "artistic director" for this album cover.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl

Track listing


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Track listing


Wet feet, that's for sure.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Wet feet, that's for sure.


If it were Wagner, I'd say it is Alberich in the Rhine.


----------



## Granate

Sherkel said:


> Have these Bruckner CDs been mentioned yet?


I am *so* rewiewing them right now!


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I am *so* rewiewing them right now!


But not judging by the cover I hope, must be trash then :lol:


----------



## geralmar

Vaneyes said:


>


The "Earquake" CD was sold with a set of earplugs enclosed in the jewel case. The case had to be pried apart to extract it, however. (I decided not to bother.)


----------



## Varick

geralmar said:


> The "Earquake" CD was sold with a set of earplugs enclosed in the jewel case. The case had to be pried apart to extract it, however. (I decided not to bother.)


Leif Segerstam of that Earthquake album (which may be awful for all I know) is a little known conductor. However, I have him conducting all four Brahms Symphonies with the Staatsphilharmonic Rheinland-Pfalz. I have to say, they are top notch recordings in both conducting and sound quality. They are on the Bayer label and are unavailable (at least on Amazon). More's the pity. I must say, it's the greatest "unkown" recordings of very well known pieces that I am familiar with.

Just an FYI. I hardly ever see Leif's name anywhere on anything. It just happened to catch my eye on your post.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Well, what else can evoke the Late Romantic profundity of Max Reger's chamber works as much as three little mushrooms?


----------



## Bettina

elgars ghost said:


> Well, what else can evoke the Late Romantic profundity of Max Reger's chamber works as much as three little mushrooms?


Maybe those are psychedelic mushrooms!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bettina said:


> Maybe those are psychedelic mushrooms!


Well, as a resident of the state that spawned the Psilocybin-loving Grateful Dead and Jefferson Airplane perhaps you have an instinctive eye for these things... :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## Vaneyes

Turn on, tune in.


----------



## tortkis

Stokowski Plays the 20th Century (Urania Records)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

tortkis said:


> Stokowski Plays the 20th Century (Urania Records)


Wow that's a really good set of works though! I know about that Stokowski _rendition _of Gliere 3... he cut it to a third of its size. 

Found this one today:










:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

Bach, and Hinduism…yeah...


----------



## millionrainbows

Also, this Wagner...


----------



## millionrainbows

tortkis said:


> Stokowski Plays the 20th Century (Urania Records)


God, that's so sensual…I think…uuuurrrrp!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> Turn on, tune in.


Looks like RCA's groovy art and design dept. were familiar with this...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Every time I buy a CD, I hope it's...


----------



## tortkis

Vaneyes said:


>


I needed to go to google translate and learned that the title means the cursed hunter. Makes sense ... maybe ... but it still looks strange.


----------



## tortkis

Hanus/Eben/Hass: Risonanza









The pianist looks very displeased.


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Hanus/Eben/Hass: Risonanza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pianist looks very displeased.


Perhaps he's jealous ( which ever way ones mind blows)


----------



## Varick

This is a great thread. I would love to sit down and interview a number of these "artistic directors" for some of the these album covers. I would probably just ask one question and then listen. I would show them the album cover, and then simply ask, "Why?"

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bioluminescentsquid

This one is atrocious enough (a parody of The Sound & fury's covers?)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pugg

bioluminescentsquid said:


> This one is atrocious enough (a parody of The Sound & fury's covers?)
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


This is a boy, am I right?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> This is a boy, am I right?


Probably, but also looks like they are on drugs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seems strange to me, but maybe it fits the opera? I don't know this opera though.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Seems strange to me, but maybe it fits the opera? I don't know this opera though.


It is about a wedding after all.......


----------



## helenora

This is indeed an interesting thread. Some covers are very weird and at the same time are piece of art. It reminded me of Tim Walker's photos


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> It is about a wedding after all.......


A wedding that blows up in her face?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> A wedding that blows up in her face?


No, her husband just sneezed.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes, You must stay up all night finding this stuff. Or are you retired?


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


May be strange covers but very good pianist though.


----------



## TwoPhotons




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


>


Those U.S cover makers had no sense for taste at all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

She just looks a bit bedraggled to me. Would think she'd comb her hair and have a more engaged expression.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> She just looks a bit bedraggled to me. Would think she'd comb her hair and have a more engaged expression.


Jus' moments after the big O, you are kiddin'. May God bless her for makin' an appearance.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Maybe just stretching the fingers before a major piano workout?









And as long as we are onto showing hands (may have posted this one before), how about this:


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm not sure if these have been posted. The images certainly attribute a certain sulfurous darkness to Schoenberg. He was, after, all, an Expressionist.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Seen this one before, still wondering is this is a boy or a girl


----------



## Totenfeier

Vaneyes said:


> Jus' moments after the big O, you are kiddin'. May God bless her for makin' an appearance.


My. Immediate. Thought. Exactly!:lol:

I'm no Sigmund Freud or anything, but that recorder...


----------



## Granate




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Seen this one before, still wondering is this is a boy or a girl


I_ think_ it's a boy. I really wonder what goes through the head of people in charge of artwork when they come up with a cover such as that!


----------



## millionrainbows

Kontrapunctus said:


> I_ think_ it's a boy. I really wonder what goes through the head of people in charge of artwork when they come up with a cover such as that!


Well, you know what they say about those "artists"….


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jos

geralmar said:


>


That could be a 101 strings cover !


----------



## Granate

When you try to look melancholic and every element is fulsome and unnatural.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> When you try to look melancholic and every element is fulsome and unnatural.


This one is really hilarious, the insult off that moonlight in the back.......


----------



## Art Rock

Instead of the sea scape, they should have photographed him on a rock in the forest. Then you would have had the moonlight for op27.2, the pathetic* effort for op13 and the forest stone (Waldstein) for op53.

*yes, I know pathetique is not pathetic.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## sprite

This one cracks me up so much. All of the Westminster covers are hilarious and strange. Especially that sexy Beethoven one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This may have been posted before, but looks like she is about to lose her lunch:


----------



## Totenfeier

sprite said:


> This one cracks me up so much. All of the Westminster covers are hilarious and strange. Especially that sexy Beethoven one.


Kinda makes me wonder who wins...


----------



## laurie

I've no doubt that these are fine, upstanding young men, & it's probably just a very unfortunate, unflattering photo - _but_ - don't they look like they should be starring in a creepy/evil twin *horror* movie?!


----------



## laurie

Totenfeier said:


> Kinda makes me wonder who wins...


The player in black will win, obviously; his opponent is unfairly distracted by his pretty lacy blouse! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Keep them coming.


If that was an e-harmony.com photo, I would have quickly moved on to the next woman.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> If that was an e-harmony.com photo, I would have quickly moved on to the next woman.


Poor thing .... looks like she could use some of my migraine medication!


----------



## laurie

Vaneyes said:


>


I can't tell if he's just _talking_ to that poor bird, or actually getting ready to bite his head off ...
Ozzy Osbourne-style!


----------



## geralmar

Jos said:


> That could be a 101 strings cover !


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


>


sex sells they say.


----------



## geralmar

Pugg said:


> sex sells they say.


The "101 Strings" LP was a cash grab off the hugely successful (and salacious) movie, "10" (1979). Bolero was used prominently on the soundtrack (the Ravel estate was paid $25,000), and the movie made actress Bo Derek a superstar for a millisecond. Although not identified on the album, the performers are Hugo Rignold and the London Philharmonic (Bolero) and Wilhelm Rohr and the Nord Deutsches Symphonie (1812). The recordings are from 1959 and 1958. There is no 1812 in the movie. The official soundtrack LP has only a five-minute Bolero.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078721/?ref_=ttrel_rel_tt


----------



## Granate

*BIS Schubert Bridge cover - Meme Contest*


----------



## Klassik

geralmar said:


>


I can understand Bolero, but the 1812 Overture is considered a love song? I know it's got a "big" conclusion which may symbolize something other than the obvious, but really? Perhaps I'll enchant the ladies with my Antal Dorati CD with the 1812 Overture and Wellington's Victory on it.


----------



## Jacred

Klassik said:


> I can understand Bolero, but the 1812 Overture is considered a love song? I know it's got a "big" conclusion which may symbolize something other than the obvious, but really? Perhaps I'll enchant the ladies with my Antal Dorati CD with the 1812 Overture and Wellington's Victory on it.


Love for one's country, I guess...? (kind of a stretch from the cover still--wrong type of love there)


----------



## Granate

*BIS hits back*










Edward Clarinethands


----------



## Guest

Pretty much take your pick from this Vivaldi series on Naive!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pretty much take your pick from this Vivaldi series on Naive!


From these kinds of covers, one who is uninformed about classical music might get the impression that Vivaldi was the punk rocker of classical music.:lol:


----------



## Klassik

Florestan said:


> From these kinds of covers, one who is uninformed about classical music might get the impression that Vivaldi was the punk rocker of classical music.:lol:


That would be a pretty..._Naive_...impression though!


----------



## Vaneyes

laurie said:


> I can't tell if he's just _talking_ to that poor bird, or actually getting ready to bite his head off ...
> Ozzy Osbourne-style!


And I didn't get one *like* for.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Edward Clarinethands


If it is as bad as the movie ........


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Just a mixed bag of bits and pieces of classical works: back cover image.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Just a mixed bag of bits and pieces of classical works: back cover image.


Yeah. She looks like Classical Symphonies are at the top of her agenda.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I can understand Bolero, but* the 1812 Overture is considered a love song? * I know it's got a "big" conclusion which may symbolize something other than the obvious, but really? Perhaps I'll enchant the ladies with my Antal Dorati CD with the 1812 Overture and Wellington's Victory on it.


Depends on the size of the cannon!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> Depends on the size of the cannon!


 A big cannon requires big cannon balls .....


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Yeah. She looks like Classical Symphonies are at the top of her agenda.


Orchestral Hall must be in the seedy side of town.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


>


Anything but calm if a person has hydrophobia! That comes from rabies.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## laurie

Vaneyes said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I'll bet he moonlights as "Maksim the Magician"


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Sums up his whole attitude/ style.


----------



## Jacred

Vaneyes said:


>


Gillham and Ashkenazy look like they hatched up some plan together. Like, "Oh, you guys _think_ you're going to listen to Beethoven's 4th Piano Concerto..."

Either that or someone cut the cheese at the wrong time during the photoshoot.


----------



## laurie

Vaneyes said:


>


You should have posted this for me on my Insomnia thread! 
I think I might actually check this one out.... :tiphat:


----------



## Totenfeier

hpowders said:


> Yeah. She looks like Classical Symphonies are at the top of her agenda.


I would _imagine_...that she has more than four movements, and I'll further wager that the Adagio comes before the Scherzo.


----------



## laurie

Florestan said:


> Just a mixed bag of bits and pieces of classical works: back cover image.


And is it just a coincidence that this cover warns of _ *over four hours*_..... of music? 
(Maybe it was a free gift with a new prescription .....  )


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> A big cannon requires big cannon balls .....


Yes they go hand n' hand.


----------



## Pugg

laurie said:


> You should have posted this for me on my Insomnia thread!
> I think I might actually check this one out.... :tiphat:


The cover alone makes one sleeps.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


No wonder that label is gone down the drain.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Hideous and atrocious. :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

What's he doing, trying to chop boards to build a piano?


----------



## Jacred

Florestan said:


> What's he doing, trying to chop boards to build a piano?


And while he's at it, he'll build all the other instruments required for the concertos. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ralphus

Oh God. What has he just done!?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ralphus said:


> View attachment 94230
> 
> 
> Oh God. What has he just done!?


Would be a good pose for the Boston Strangler, eh?


----------



## SixFootScowl

No, I don't think she will discover Bach along the railroad tracks. A hobo maybe, but not Bach.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Barbebleu

Thanks to all who post here. It is one of the funniest threads going. Vaneyes, I missed the recent cover you posted. Did you delete it and that's why it's not showing now?


----------



## Barbebleu

Granate said:


>


I have a caption for this little gem. "Nope, he's still floating!"


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


>


Hope you enjoy the trip. See you next fall!


----------



## Vaneyes

Barbebleu said:


> Thanks to all who post here. It is one of the funniest threads going. Vaneyes, I missed the recent cover you posted. Did you delete it and that's why it's not showing now?


#572? No, it disappeared on its own, as images occasionally do.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


>


LOL...I don't care, I'm buying it.


----------



## tortkis




----------



## tortkis

Vaneyes said:


>


They love beach.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Can never start too early with Baroque:








http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Sept12/Baby_Baroque_DE1609.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Klassik

Florestan said:


>


Maybe it's just me, but is her head too big for her body? I don't know, maybe not. Maybe it's just a bad Photoshop job. At least they didn't hire these people:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mummy Lips!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## aimee




----------



## aimee




----------



## Klassik

aimee said:


>


That's bananas!

I wonder if there's any Morning Mood on that CD!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Found this one for € 8.90 delivered,thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Found this one for € 8.90 delivered,thanks.


I didn't know you were a fan. She has a Cleopatra album of arias from Giulio Cesare. Also, do you have her La Sonnambula?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I didn't know you were a fan. She has a Cleopatra album of arias from Giulio Cesare. Also, do you have her La Sonnambula?


I do have them both and also two Lucia's ( Italian and French ) and even the Sonnambula on DVD ( recorded from Mezzo TV)
Lots of other recital disc also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I do have them both and also two Lucia's ( Italian and French ) and even the Sonnambula on DVD ( recorded from Mezzo TV)
> Lots of other recital disc also.


Her Sonnambula DVD with Florez is very good. Now I notice there is a Don Pasquale with Lucia Popp!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Her Sonnambula DVD with Florez is very good. Now I notice there is a Don Pasquale with Lucia Popp!


Lovely as always Lucia Popp, just as charming as Beverly Sills.
( No diva behaviour)


----------



## mathisdermaler

Sherkel said:


> Have these Bruckner CDs been mentioned yet?


Oh. my. god. Those are the absolute worst yet.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


>


Yakety Sax! 

True story: I once knew a girl who played the sax. We'll leave it at that! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


>


Hmm...I'll need to listen to this one! :devil:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


>


I have this one! Before you laugh at me, it has Telarc recordings on it and I only paid like $1 for at at a thrift store!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Klassik said:


> I have this one! Before you laugh at me, it has Telarc recordings on it and I only paid like $1 for at at a thrift store!


It pales next to this...


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> It pales next to this...


Well, I'll pick it up if I ever see it in the thrifts. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


>


Are you shooting me the moon, Van? 



Vaneyes said:


>


Relaxing? Wedding? :lol: We all know that's a lie!


----------



## dillonp2020

Don't know if anyone already posted this one, who cares, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> Don't know if anyone already posted this one, who cares, I thought it was hilarious.
> View attachment 95527


I have this album too. Seriously. There's nothing like some _Bachamania_!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vaneyes

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Now that I have seen this cover, I seriously wish I had a file delete feature in my brain for this image. 



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Art Rock

Vaneyes said:


>


I quite like this one. And it follows the tradition in classical music to select a painting roughly contemporary to the compositions - in this case one by Philip Groom.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Ghastly, shows not much taste from designers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is their destiny to have an empty theatre and so nobody to perform for? 
Well at least they seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Is their destiny to have an empty theatre and so nobody to perform for?
> Well at least they seem to be enjoying themselves.


I know this one, made during the recording sessions.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Was this photographed on a ship that was leaning during a storm?


----------



## Vaneyes

Photog aneurysm.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Was this photographed on a ship that was leaning during a storm?


It's called "artistic" .....


----------



## Vaneyes

Ridin' the rails, as so many artists have done before her.


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


> Ridin' the rails, as so many artists have done before her.


Well, at least she's more erotic looking than Boxcar Willie. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Ridin' the rails, as so many artists have done before her.


Maybe if she rubs the rail with her bow, an Indian some miles down the track can hear it with his ear pressed to the rail. Kind of like the old western movies where the Indian would figure out when the train is coming.


----------



## tortkis

Grieg: Cello Sonata - Pascal Amoyel, Emmanuelle Bertrand (harmonia mundi)








thanks to stejo.


----------



## Pugg

Don't know if they been shown already but has nothing to so with music.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

She has a look of deep concern, almost fear, as if something very bad is happening off to the side. But the guy has sort of a smirk, so maybe he is in on a practical joke to scare her.



tortkis said:


> Grieg: Cello Sonata - Pascal Amoyel, Emmanuelle Bertrand (harmonia mundi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to stejo.


----------



## Klassik

Vaneyes said:


>


:lol:



Vaneyes said:


>


Usually my attempts to "get classical" with women end up going comically bad. The exception is if I use another "gem" from the Royal Philharmonic, _Hooked on Classics_!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


>


I'm Ofenbach-ded


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couple of hoodlums. Looks like they mean to rough up the piano player when he arrives. They must not like piano music.


----------



## Merl

These two coudn't rough up a kitten. Chase me!!!!



Florestan said:


> Couple of hoodlums. Looks like they mean to rough up the piano player when he arrives. They must not like piano music.


----------



## Merl

And this is just a serious WTF moment. It takes a seriously disturbed mind to come up with that cover (and some more disturbed ones at the record company to pass it).



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Pugg

Merl said:


> These two coudn't rough up a kitten. Chase me!!!!


I bet you they play the piano better then you do.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I bet you they play the piano better then you do.


Yes, and I stole that cover idea from your post in current listening. 



Merl said:


> These two coudn't rough up a kitten. Chase me!!!!


Good point, just a couple of posers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Merl said:


> And this is just a serious WTF moment. It takes a seriously disturbed mind to come up with that cover (and some more disturbed ones at the record company to pass it).


Saw one with a naked lady who had knives or spikes sticking out all over her body. Can't remember the album though. This company has weird covers all the time.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Saw one with a naked lady who had knives or spikes sticking out all over her body. Can't remember the album though. This company has weird covers all the time.


I see a woman crying or do I need glasses?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I see a woman crying or do I need glasses?


Is not posted in this thread. Oh here it is.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The print is so tiny, you wouldn't even know it's classical until looking carefully.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The print is so tiny, you wouldn't even know it's classical until looking carefully.


Perhaps he feels that wearing a shirt hinders his ability to fluidly attack the keyboard. You know, binding at the elbows could pull on the arms ever so slightly and throw off the playing. Maybe all pianists should play shirtless to ensure maximum playing efficiency?


----------



## Merl

Pass the mind-bleach, please!


----------



## norman bates

Vaneyes said:


>


this one reminds me of the famous meme


----------



## Varick

hfjkdlsahjfkldhsjkahfjkdlsa [Error]


----------



## Varick

This has become my favorite threads. I revisit every few months and never fails to get a lot of literal LOLs.



Vaneyes said:


>


The title of the album sure doesn't inspire a lot of confidence for the buyer.









"Plays with himself" Really??? Did ANYONE at the record company even see this title before OKing it?










Or is this the back cover expaining why Derek Bell is playing with himself?

V


----------



## Varick

tortkis said:


>


Why are there four people on an album of Trios? Or is this the first recorded "photo bomb?"



Florestan said:


>


As Daniel leaves the house for the concert hall he pauses and thinks, "Should I bring the floor lamp too?"



Florestan said:


>


LMAO!!!!! A picture truly is worth a thousand words.



Florestan said:


> Mummy Lips!


Thinking to herself, "God when is this photo shoot going to be over? I have to be in a Robert Palmer video in 1/2 an hour."

V


----------



## Varick

Vaneyes said:


>





Merl said:


> Pass the mind-bleach, please!


I get it next!



tortkis said:


> Grieg: Cello Sonata - Pascal Amoyel, Emmanuelle Bertrand (harmonia mundi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to stejo.


Okay! This gets the vote for creepiest cover of the year.

Emmanuelle thinking: "On the last note, if I pick up the cello and smash it over his head, I can make a run for it. $h1t! Did he lock that door?"

I hope this thread never dies. Priceless!

V


----------



## Pugg

Huilunsoittaja said:


> The print is so tiny, you wouldn't even know it's classical until looking carefully.


I never gave them permission to use my picture.


----------



## Granate

Such a shame for a man that cared so much about the angle the camera man shooted from. Here is Herbert von Karajan ready to star in your favourite memes.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Such a shame for a man that cared so much about the angle the camera man shooted from. Here is Herbert von Karajan ready to star in your favourite memes.


He would turn in his grave if he sees this.


----------



## Tallisman

Why?
........................


----------



## Pugg

Because the one you posted are approved by him or his wife.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kind of looks like a Samurai just swooped his sword through her neck and the head didn't fall because it is propped on her arm. An instantaneous look before the blood really starts gushing and the arm finally gives way.


----------



## Taplow

Mr Harnoncourt taking a break ... in a field.










Now where did I leave my crumhorn!?










God damnit, Giovanni ... you forgot to fill up with gas after we did the Opus 3!










And Maria's off her meds again!


----------



## Art Rock

Florestan said:


> Kind of looks like a Samurai just swooped his sword through her neck and the head didn't fall because it is propped on her arm. An instantaneous look before the blood really starts gushing and the arm finally gives way.


Alexej von Jawlensky (1864-1941), one of the more famous artists of his time.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


Wow! That looks very familiar. I had that symphony on vinyl in the 1980s and it very well may have been that cover. Was there a Titan rocket in the U.S. space program? That may explain the cover.


----------



## tortkis

Varick said:


> Why are there four people on an album of Trios? Or is this the first recorded "photo bomb?"


They are the trio









...and the composer


----------



## geralmar

Florestan said:


> Wow! That looks very familiar. I had that symphony on vinyl in the 1980s and it very well may have been that cover. Was there a Titan rocket in the U.S. space program? That may explain the cover.


Yes. The Titan was an Air Force missle repurposed for the space program. (I had the LP also.)


----------



## geralmar

Ca. 1970. An attempt to make classical music "relevant". ("Sock it to me, Dvorak").


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> Ca. 1970. An attempt to make classical music "relevant". ("Sock it to me, Dvorak").


Poor Dvorak, he turns in his grave.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  Ugh! It's all I can say for that album cover.


----------



## Klassik

geralmar said:


> Ca. 1970. An attempt to make classical music "relevant". ("Sock it to me, Dvorak").





Pugg said:


> Poor Dvorak, he turns in his grave.


I know, how dare they ignore Dvořák's diacritics!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> I know, how dare they ignore Dvořák's diacritics!


I thought diacritics were the ones auditioning compositions from our composer/posters.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I thought diacritics were the ones auditioning compositions from our composer/posters.


No, I believe she has been banned from that subforum! 

I don't blame Dvořák for going back home to Bohemia. Not only did the American women on that album cover forget his diacritics, but they want him to sock it even though they're in the correct posture! It just seems rude to do that and then ask him to sock it. I can see why he prefers actual Bohemian women to American Bohemian women!


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> No, I believe she has been banned from that subforum!
> 
> I don't blame Dvořák for going back home to Bohemia. Not only did the American women on that album cover forget his diacritics, but they want him to sock it even though they're in the correct posture! It just seems rude to do that and then ask him to sock it. I can see why he prefers actual Bohemian women to American Bohemian women!


Seriously, if you were a woman on Match.com and Dvorak's picture came up, diacritics or no diacritics, he will be bypassed quickly as women move quickly to see who's currently in the "Brad Pitt" section.









Hi! I'm Antonin. Been here for 11 months. How about Czech-ing me out!!!


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


>


Somehow this one is suddenly more relevant.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> Seriously, if you were a woman on Match.com and Dvorak's picture came up, diacritics or no diacritics, he will be bypassed quickly as women move quickly to see who's currently in the "Brad Pitt" section.
> 
> View attachment 97269
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm Antonin. Been here for 11 months. How about Czech-ing me out!!!


Knocking on the door of a Vogue supermodel:

"Hi! Dvorak's the name. Two diacritics and I love classical music. 
Nice to meet......"SLAM!!!! :lol:


----------



## Granate

Am I the only one who sees Dame Joan in a Callas Lucia?


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Am I the only one who sees Dame Joan in a Callas Lucia?


Not at all, but then again they ( Alto) thrives on mistakes and ridiculous covers, cost also next to nothing, that's a plus.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Granate

^^

Very good composition in the design, because that is a detail of the roof of the Sidney Opera House.
However, the colour palette is disgusting. Mixing electric red with ocean blue and chicken yellow.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Granate said:


> ^^
> 
> Very good composition in the design, because that is a detail of the roof of the Sidney Opera House.
> However, the colour palette is disgusting. Mixing electric red with ocean blue and chicken yellow.


Well picked, I wondered if any would get the Sydney Opera House


----------



## Klassik

♪♫♬_Hey, I just met you,
And this is crazy,
But here's my number,
So Gaul me, maybe!

It's hard to look right
At you baby,
But here's my number,
So Gaul me, maybe!

Hey, I just met you,
And this is crazy,
But here's my number,
So Gaul me, maybe!

And all the other boys,
Try to chase me,
But here's my number,
So Gaul me, maybe!
_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ LOL Gaul me anytime


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ LOL Gaul me anytime


Not me. I have Gauller ID!


----------



## Art Rock

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well picked, I wondered if any would get the Sydney Opera House


Immediately. It's a beautiful abstract photograph, but the colours of the text and the red top are indeed awful.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Art Rock said:


> Immediately. It's a beautiful abstract photograph, but the colours of the text and the red top are indeed awful.


Makes it stand out in the roecod shop I guess


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Not me. I have Gauller ID!


Don't Gaul me, I'll Gaul you......:lol:


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't Gaul me, I'll Gaul you......:lol:


Don't gaul me while I'm watching my favorite TV show, _Better Call Gaul_.


----------



## Klassik

Klassik said:


> Don't gaul me while I'm watching my favorite TV show, _Better Call Gaul_.


Or is it called _Better Gaul Saul_? _Better Gaul Gaul_? It's my favorite show and I don't even know!


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Don't Gaul me, I'll Gaul you......:lol:


Can you de-Gaulle me. It's a French thing....better than Greek.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Can you de-Gaulle me. It's a French thing....better than Greek.


It would take a General to do that


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It would take a General to do that


Ther's a rumor going around that Community Forum will be re-named General Forum.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Ther's a rumor going around that Community Forum will be re-named General Forum.


I prefer Major Major Major Major, in fact im reading Joseph Heller's biography at present.


----------



## Granate

Is Karajan himself the ultimate hero? Is he going to fly his plane right from Berlin?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Granate

geralmar said:


>


Pavane for a Dead Princess XD


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Omicron9

I'm not sure the following ranks as "bad" album cover art, but I don't understand the proliferation of close-up facial photos of artists as the album cover, or pics of the artist (in general) as an album cover. Maybe it's just me, but if there's going to be a pic, wouldn't it be more fitting to feature a pic/painting of the composer? (Assuming the performing artist is not the composer.) Or maybe even a pic of me. I mean, just look at my avatar over there. I'd buy an album with that as cover art.


----------



## Marinera

Omicron9 said:


> I'm not sure the following ranks as "bad" album cover art, but I don't understand the proliferation of close-up facial photos of artists as the album cover, or pics of the artist (in general) as an album cover. Maybe it's just me, but if there's going to be a pic, wouldn't it be more fitting to feature a pic/painting of the composer? (Assuming the performing artist is not the composer.) Or maybe even a pic of me. *I mean, just look at my avatar over there. I'd buy an album with that as cover art*.


) I like your proposed cover idea. At least it would age better than the cover with the coordinated swimwear above. A cow is a cow and it will be a cow as it is a cow now a hundred or five hundred years from now. I like the timelessness.


----------



## Granate

Omicron9 said:


> I'm not sure the following ranks as "bad" album cover art, but I don't understand the proliferation of close-up facial photos of artists as the album cover, or pics of the artist (in general) as an album cover. Maybe it's just me, but if there's going to be a pic, wouldn't it be more fitting to feature a pic/painting of the composer? (Assuming the performing artist is not the composer.) *Or maybe even a pic of me. I mean, just look at my avatar over there. I'd buy an album with that as cover art.*












My hand slipped.
Disclaimer. This is only for satiric purposes (Source)


----------



## Granate

And an easy one


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Granate

I'm sorry for the graphic designer bacause I'm sure he or she made it with the best intentions, but String Quartets are not hired on Netflix.


----------



## Metairie Road

*Granate*. Perhaps I'm watching too much news (fake or otherwise), but even Russian musicians are beginning to look like gangsters.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Insert some joke about a frog on the loose here.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


>


She looks good upside-down; very good.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Botschaft




----------



## geralmar

geralmar said:


>


I lost the Internet connection before I could include the CD contents:

Dvorak, Symphony #9; James Laughran, London Philharmonic (1989 digital; Conifer recording).
Mendelssohn, Symphony #4; Antonio Pedrotti, Czech Philharmonic (1951 mono; Supraphon).


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher




----------



## Granate

^^^
Never knew Thomas Beecham was an Indie Rock star back in his days...


----------



## Klassik

Here's some upcoming releases:



















Same guy, weirder cover:










What's she going to do with all those woodwinds!?


----------



## Klassik

BTW, the cellist above, Toke Møldrup, is also the cellist for this album:



















It's not the strangest cover ever, but I know we have some people looking for 21st century music. Here you go. Some new compositions for two accordions. :lol: TC, you all can thank me later!


----------



## SixFootScowl

1. Espagna Capriccioso
2. Cavalleria Rusticana: Prelude
3. Cavalleria Rusticana: Siciliana (Lola)
4. Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo
5. Pietro Mascagni: Entr'acte
6. O Waly, Waly
7. Tango Del Cuore
8. Passacaglia
9. Catari! Catari! (Core'ngrato)
10. Capriccio: Allegro Non Tanto - Andante
11. Capriccio: Allegro - Allegretto Moderato - Finale
12. Czardas
13. Granada


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I had any inclination towards the music on this disk, the cover image would repel me.


----------



## Merl

Jeez, there's some godawful covers on here.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## SixFootScowl

Is this kind of like a flasher? Just that the CD buyer is not the subject of the flashing; hence, her back turned to us.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## SixFootScowl

And I thought only daredevil building climbers took these poses. (Yeah, I see the glass barrier, but you would never get me to rely on it).


----------



## Flamme

Freaky like their music...


----------



## Flamme

This one my personal ''favorite'' uhhh


----------



## SixFootScowl

^  These are classical albums?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Fritz Kobus said:


> And I thought only daredevil building climbers took these poses. (Yeah, I see the glass barrier, but you would never get me to rely on it).


You sure that is not photoshopped?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> You sure that is not photoshopped?


Very well could be. Still a strange cover.


----------



## Klassik

Is this really the best photo of James Levine that Sony could find? Did they think that his chest hairs would make this boxset a hot seller?










:devil:


----------



## Totenfeier

And by the way, If Levine is standing in front of an actual orchestra in that photo, I'm a monkey's uncle.


----------



## Jacred

Gotta wonder how the orchestra is dressed...


----------



## Marinera

> And by the way, If Levine is standing in front of an actual orchestra in that photo, I'm a monkey's uncle.


Could've been a rehearsal.. letting his hair down and all that so to speak..


----------



## Guest




----------



## Marinera

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Wow, this is random. Anyone who designed this cover has to be quite skilled in the art of non sequiturs


----------



## Jos

^
Please tell me it's also released on vinyl. Wouldn't want to miss this gem.
Didn't know Monty Python also dabbled in classical music cover design.....


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> ^
> Please tell me it's also released on vinyl. Wouldn't want to miss this gem.
> Didn't know Monty Python also dabbled in classical music cover design.....


Indeed it is! https://www.amazon.com/I-Dig-Mozart...8&qid=1514399353&sr=1-1&keywords=i+dig+mozart


----------



## Klassik

Marinera said:


> Wow, this is random. Anyone who designed this cover has to be quite skilled in the art of non sequiturs


That cover is actually fairly tame compared to some of the other ABC/Westminster Gold LP album covers.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Granate

The whole Bach Gardiner series in SDG is ground-breaking in Classical Music covers. I love them. Bach really transcends Western Culture.










Anyone can interpret this back cover?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


> The whole Bach Gardiner series in SDG is ground-breaking in Classical Music covers. I love them. Bach really transcends Western Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can interpret this back cover?


Looks Wagnerian to me. It has even the Holy Grail over there in the corner.

Has Wagner's Parcifal got the Holy Grail in the plot? Sorry if this is a dumb question, the music didn't attract me and I didn't care about the finer details.


----------



## senza sordino

Marinera said:


> Looks Wagnerian to me. It has even the Holy Grail over there in the corner.
> 
> Has Wagner's Parcifal got the Holy Grail in the plot? Sorry if this is a dumb question, the music didn't attract me and I didn't care about the finer details.


I'm no Wagnerian, there are many people who can answer your question with more authority than I can. Parsifal is loosely based on the King Arthur legend of the Holy Grail, the Knight Perceval. I don't know if the holy grail is in the plot.

That image reminds me of the centre fold from Led Zeppelin 4


----------



## Marinera

^
Interesting, actually this one's is The Hermit from the Tarot cards.


----------



## Granate

Marinera said:


> Looks Wagnerian to me. It has even the Holy Grail over there in the corner.
> 
> Has Wagner's Parsifal got the Holy Grail in the plot? Sorry if this is a dumb question, the music didn't attract me and I didn't care about the finer details.


Yes it does. The final scene of Act I unveils the grail to all the knights. It's a difficult *work of art* to enjoy and understand. If you want to bear with the music you need to find a Gurnemanz that suits your needs. My favourites are Hans Sotin, Kurt Moll, Ludwig Weber and Josef Greindl.

Back to the topic. I don't think this cover is ugly, but it is strange enough for this thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Granate said:


> Back to the topic. I don't think this cover is ugly, but it is strange enough for this thread.


Oh yes, this one is strange enough. I would pass it by on the CD racks at the store unless perhaps it is in the dollar bin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Klassik said:


> Is this really the best photo of James Levine that Sony could find? Did they think that his chest hairs would make this boxset a hot seller?
> 
> :devil:


It looks like he's pulling out a particularly tough chest hair.


----------



## Granate

elgars ghost said:


> It looks like he's pulling out a particularly tough chest hair.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


>


If you put those two pictures in toady's context......


----------



## Granate

This must be the 1593rd time that this cover is posted here:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Slightly strange. But the strangest thing is there must be dozens of nicer pictures of Janet Baker. 
Why did they pick this one. Worse yet, it is repeated on each of 20 cardboard sleeves, and the booklet cover.


----------



## geralmar

Fritz Kobus said:


> Saw one with a naked lady who had knives or spikes sticking out all over her body. Can't remember the album though. This company has weird covers all the time.


Something like this?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Taplow

Fritz Kobus said:


> Slightly strange. But the strangest thing is there must be dozens of nicer pictures of Janet Baker.
> Why did they pick this one. Worse yet, it is repeated on each of 20 cardboard sleeves, and the booklet cover.


Looks like it was done by a first year design school intern.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142259505139?


----------



## Klassik

Nothing spectacular, but here are a few random ones:

Front:










Back:


----------



## Klassik

Part II containing oddities from the Centaur label:


----------



## Marinera

Creepy Ravel doll.. I imagine the idea is that Schirmer's a piano ventriloquist for Ravel's music perhaps..still no less creepy


----------



## Klassik

Marinera said:


> View attachment 101520
> 
> 
> Creepy Ravel doll.. I imagine the idea is that Schirmer's a piano ventriloquist for Ravel's music perhaps..still no less creepy


Well, that's one way to deal with a dead composer crush! :devil:


----------



## Klassik

Here are some upcoming/recently released albums from the Glossa label:


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDRVYAC/


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Are those legs or stilts? 

This one is not out yet, but I'm sure everyone will run out to buy it when it's released!










Maybe this one has been posted already. If so, here it is again!










There's nothing like some Italian stereotypes!


----------



## laurie

*The Mystery Sonatas*

I think that the real mystery here is ~ _what is wrong with this woman?!_ 
She scares me ...


----------



## laurie

Fritz Kobus said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IDRVYAC/


Haha ~ when I first glanced at this , I read it as _*Wiener Butt*_ .... :lol:


----------



## Klassik

laurie said:


> View attachment 101721
> 
> 
> *The Mystery Sonatas*
> 
> I think that the real mystery here is ~ _what is wrong with this woman?!_
> She scares me ...


Owning an Opel will make anyone look that disgruntled!  Either that or she's familiar with some of Biber's dissonances.


----------



## laurie

Klassik said:


> Owning an Opel will make anyone look that disgruntled!  Either that or she's familiar with some of Biber's dissonances.


She looks like she drove that Opel _far _past disgruntled, on her way to_ crazy!_


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> View attachment 101721
> 
> 
> *The Mystery Sonatas*
> 
> I think that the real mystery here is ~ _what is wrong with this woman?!_
> She scares me ...


Oh, I don't know. I've had some blind dates.....


----------



## Pugg

wrong thread...........


----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> View attachment 101721
> 
> 
> *The Mystery Sonatas*
> 
> I think that the real mystery here is ~ _what is wrong with this woman?!_
> She scares me ...


She looks possessed.


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> She looks possessed.


Honestly, you could look at any US high school yearbook from the late 1980s and see several women/girls who look just like her (though perhaps they wouldn't be in such desperate need of a tanning bed ).


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Honestly, you could look at any US high school yearbook from the late 1980s and see several women/girls who look just like her (though perhaps they wouldn't be in such desperate need of a tanning bed ).


Or the early 1960's....as my great, granddaddy on my stepmother's sister's side tells me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Marinera said:


> Could've been a rehearsal.. letting his hair down and all that so to speak..


Looks like he's smelling something.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I looked through most of this thread. I have never said "You've got to be kidding me. " so many times.


----------



## laurie

I'm not sure what mood they were going for with this cover ...
but it kinda says "dead body washed up on the beach" to me ~


----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> View attachment 101793
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what mood they were going for with this cover ...
> but it kinda says "dead body washed up on the beach" to me ~


At least they are in a good position. If you die at sea and float on your back the seabirds feast on your eyeballs. Not pretty! But being dead, I guess the victim won't care about that.


----------



## laurie

Fritz Kobus said:


> At least they are in a good position. If you die at sea and float on your back the seabirds feast on your eyeballs. Not pretty! But being dead, I guess the victim won't care about that.


 Ewwww!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> Ewwww!!!


Best advice I can give is don't die at sea.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I find it rather strange to have a cover with the conductor casually sitting in the audience area of an empty concert hall with two of the singers. Why not depict a scene from the opera?


----------



## Marinera




----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> I find it rather strange to have a cover with the conductor casually sitting in the audience area of an empty concert hall with two of the singers. Why not depict a scene from the opera?


Still better than covers featuring Karajan.. he managed to look like he's posing for a camera even in the pictures where he's conducting. Here at least neither of the musicians look like poseurs.

Slightly off the wall perhaps, but not off putting


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> I find it rather strange to have a cover with the conductor casually sitting in the audience area of an empty concert hall with two of the singers. Why not depict a scene from the opera?


Sure it's not a regitheater rehearsal? :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Marinera said:


>


Reminds me of the Greatest Show on Legs comedy troupe which were on TV back in the 80s.


----------



## laurie

Marinera said:


>


!
This is just _so_ wrong, in _so many ways_ ...
& it put me off my lunch! :lol:


----------



## laurie

Um ....


----------



## Klassik

laurie said:


> View attachment 101969
> 
> 
> Um ....


Perhaps it's a sign that the CD sounds like...well...you see what's in the picture. 

Or maybe the conductor who was recently accused of illegal photography at a nude beach was involved with that recording. Perhaps that album cover is the evidence.

http://slippedisc.com/2018/02/a-conductor-is-fined-for-filming-on-a-nudist-beach/


----------



## laurie

I wonder how long he's been sitting there? 
He's about to be engulfed by that sinister-looking ivy!


----------



## geralmar

Lizard woman. (I hope that's not Upshaw.)


----------



## Art Rock

^ that's a gorgeous cover. Tastes differ. A lot, sometimes.


----------



## geralmar

Art Rock said:


> ^ that's a gorgeous cover. Tastes differ. A lot, sometimes.


I admit I've seen it in a "best album cover" thread. But I can't stand the photo (or the title) and regret buying the CD. Nothing wrong with the music, however.


----------



## Art Rock

geralmar said:


> I admit I've seen it in a "best album cover" thread.


I know. I posted it there.


----------



## KenOC

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Klassik

Seems appropriate for opera. In fact, all opera covers should be that scary. They do need to warn people of the aural danger after all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> I know. I posted it there.


Wasn't it your avatar before?


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, for many years.


----------



## geralmar

Art Rock said:


> Yes, for many years.


I'm duly embarrassed and apologetic. Well; I did still buy the CD.


----------



## laurie

Well, this is just stupid.


----------



## geralmar

Maybe I can avoid another contretemps with these:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## SixFootScowl

What's with those eyes? Or is it the whole facial expression?


----------



## Klassik

Whoever came up with this is a bird brain:









Violists are weird:









Captain Beefheart:









I'm confused, who am I looking at here and why is she flashing us?









This oñe is rated PG:


----------



## SixFootScowl

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Nice brass! :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I can sort of see what they were trying to do - the woman is, I assume, in some sort of ballet garb and the football represents the Soviet team which was invited to play in a Western tournament in the original plot of _The Age of Gold_, although the suite boiled down from the actual ballet wouldn't reflect that.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


>


They didn't get it, the woman was very rich as being a sort of call girl. She had a maid who did here hair.


----------



## laurie

Fritz Kobus said:


> What's with those eyes? Or is it the whole facial expression?


He looks like a creepy wax figure here ... or maybe flesh-colored Play Doh ?


----------



## Marinera

Klassik said:


> Violists are weird:


 - cartoon yourself


----------



## Marinera

Klassik said:


> Whoever came up with this is a bird brain:


i like this one


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## laurie

I actually saw this on Amazon!

*Opera Without Words*









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Klassik

laurie said:


> *Opera Without Words*


My favorite kind of opera!


----------



## laurie

I actually kinda like this ...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> View attachment 102435
> 
> 
> I actually kinda like this ...


Makes me think the music is about tripping on LSD.


----------



## laurie

I know that Maisky is a flamboyant dresser, but c'mon ... that's a_ ladies' _blouse! And it doesn't suit his figure, either ~ _I _rocked that style in the 80's, because I'm curvy, &, you know, _*a girl *_....


----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> View attachment 102444
> 
> 
> I know that Maisky is a flamboyant dresser, but c'mon ... that's a_ ladies' _blouse! And it doesn't suit his figure, either ~ _I _rocked that style in the 80's, because I'm curvy, &, you know, _*a girl *_....


I think the older one gets, the sillier such flamboyant dressing looks.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> I think the older one gets, the sillier such flamboyant dressing looks.


Hmm...it does have a strong whiff of mid-life crisis about it, especially the permed mullet which was as awful as the one sported by footballer Rudi Voller (see below).










I think MM looks more dignified here (c. 2010).


----------



## Klassik

elgars ghost said:


> I think MM looks more dignified here (c. 2010).


The truth of the matter is that he was naked below what is visible. 

So was Lily! :devil:


----------



## elgar's ghost

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :lol:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> What's with those eyes? Or is it the whole facial expression?


Over photoshopped. He does look like he's smelling something.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

laurie said:


> View attachment 102444
> 
> 
> I know that Maisky is a flamboyant dresser, but c'mon ... that's a_ ladies' _blouse! And it doesn't suit his figure, either ~ _I _rocked that style in the 80's, because I'm curvy, &, you know, _*a girl *_....


He doesn't have the bustling for that outfit.


----------



## Klassik

The third guy looks horny.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> *The third guy looks horny*.


From the right or the left?


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> From the right or the left?


Left. The guy with the horn between his legs who is pumping his fist in celebration.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Left. The guy with the horn between his legs who is pumping his fist in celebration.


Looks like a winner either way, left or right.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Looks like a winner either way.


The man likes his brass.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Over photoshopped. He does look like he's smelling something.


Or his face is mashed hard into a window pane.


----------



## Marinera

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Over photoshopped. He does look like he's smelling something.


Don't know .. to me he looks more like an alien overlord


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## christomacin

Vaneyes said:


>


As regards the Franck album cover: the moral of the story is "Never Hunt Egrets on Sunday"!


----------



## christomacin

tortkis said:


> I was thinking to post it in the boring pictures thread.


Neglected music by Sergie's less well-known brother Gabriel Prokofiev. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Klassik

This album may have it's share of de-tractors.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> This album may have it's share of de-tractors.


Its the colour of the Tractor, its all wrong is it even a JD


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its the colour of the Tractor, its all wrong is it even a JD


It's the official colors of the Austrian Art Gang. :lol:

But, seriously, those are John Deere's colors. Maybe it's a knock-off Deere? We'll need an investigation into this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Report back, Austrian imitation................ careful it does not invade somewhere


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

This is as close as I could find, think it has a fake Id better Czech its passport


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This is as close as I could find, think it has a fake Id better Czech its passport


Are you suggesting that Rudolf Diesel wants his tractor Bach? John Deere wouldn't want it Bach since it was never his to begin with.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Are you suggesting that Rudolf Diesel wants his tractor Bach? John Deere wouldn't want it Bach since it was never his to begin with.


Could this be an Opera for two tractors ?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Could this be an Opera for two tractors ?


Tractors replacing sopranos? Finally, opera is evolving towards something listenable. Of course, in this case, we'd have to replace Bach with Offenbach.


----------



## elgar's ghost

At least a tractor is a cheaper and safer option than four helicopters, I suppose...


----------



## Jos

Well, it's not opera, but it's a start.
I owned a Fordson major 1954 for a few years. Fun machines for plonking through the fields on a summers evening. Must be a picture of it on the site somewhere.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Here you go 







nope don't think its that one








I used to drive a Chamberlin but its not one of those either


----------



## Capeditiea

i think those would be reliable and safe enough transportation for me to drive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Capeditiea said:


> i think those would be reliable and safe enough transportation for me to drive.


They are actually quite dangerous:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That is terrible! If that's supposed to be Wagner then he looks more like Verdi and that is the cruddiest-looking ghost ship I've seen.


----------



## Klassik

"The key to singing is to scream like you have itchy chest hairs."










"Do you like the bow in my hair?"










"Ready, aim, fire!"










"I'm high!"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Klassik said:


> "The key to singing is to scream like you have itchy chest hairs."
> 
> "Ready, aim, fire!"


String snaps and the string recoil will take out her eye!


----------



## Art Rock

Just...................... wow....................


----------



## Klassik

Art Rock said:


> Just...................... wow....................


They're not naïve about America's (though not Klassik's) love of guns.  That said, I associate guns and music more with the Germans/Austrians than I do the Americans. Perhaps Copland really missed out by not putting some gun shots in _*** Down_ or in _Appalachian Spring_. I think a round or two might have been justified after _Simple Gifts_.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Somehow the cover image does not make me think I will here great voices.


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> Somehow the cover image does not make me think I will here *great voices*.


Well, it's a relative statement. Great voices...for opera. The standard isn't very high.  At least they didn't but Renee Fleming's name on the roster of great voices. Then it would really be strange!


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> They're not naïve about America's (though not Klassik's) love of guns.  That said, I associate guns and music more with the Germans/Austrians than I do the Americans. Perhaps Copland really missed out by not putting some gun shots in _*** Down_ or in _Appalachian Spring_. I think a round or two might have been justified after _Simple Gifts_.


who made the work with Cannons? :O


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> who made the work with Cannons? :O


The Russians.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> The Russians.


...close enough... i decided to check with the wikipedia gods about this, since i remembered reading about it... here


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> Somehow the cover image does not make me think I will here great voices.


With this cover I woudn't even expect anything operatic. Something rustic, early vocal music perhaps, with little or no instrumentation. My guess is t's probably a decorative detail from some opera house building or alludes to it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marinera said:


> With this cover I woudn't even expect anything operatic. Something rustic, early vocal music perhaps, with little or no instrumentation. My guess is t's probably a decorative detail from some opera house building or alludes to it.


Right. Some great names listed, but I suspect sound quality is all over the place and generally not very good.


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> Right. Some great names listed, but I suspect sound quality is all over the place and generally not very good.


Regarding sound quality I'm quite sure there won't be any newest remasterings - it's a budget label box set. I have Marcelle Meyer's piano music 17cd box from this label. Recordings are mostly from 1947-1957, also from 20s and 30's. I've compared several cds from that box with the same recordings on warner (erato) and urania label's and I couldn't discern any difference in sound quality. Sound varies.
They keep it original, everything depends largly on when and how it was recorded initially.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The black piano reflection seriously improves his complexion.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> The black piano reflection seriously improves his complexion.


That's the best one handed clapping I have seen in a long while.


----------



## SixFootScowl

On first glance I thought she was wearing a hockey jersey:


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> On first glance I thought she was wearing a hockey jersey:


She would have been better off with a hockey sweater!


----------



## laurie

Looks like someone stole their 'moments' ..... _and _their shoes!


----------



## Klassik

laurie said:


> View attachment 103765
> 
> 
> Looks like someone stole their 'moments' ..... _and _their shoes!


At least we know the tuba wasn't stolen.  Who would want to steal a tuba?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Klassik said:


> At least we know the tuba wasn't stolen. Who would want to steal a tuba?


Maybe someone who hasn't got a toilet?


----------



## SixFootScowl

On his way to a Jimmy Buffett concert?


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> On his way to a Jimmy Buffett concert?


Ah, yes, that is a well-known strange cover. It really makes one think of Froot Loops. On the topic of Froot Loops, I don't know if Jimmy Buffett was involved, but a buffet was surely present given Renee Fleming's involvement in the recording!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Fritz Kobus said:


> On his way to a Jimmy Buffett concert?


NWS has its home in Miami Beach.
IIRc that photo was taken at a Miami attraction then known as Parrot Jungle. It recently moved and renamed itself Jungle Island.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bad headache?


----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


> Bad headache?


I think that's the look most people have when they realize they forgot to put the garage door down. I'm usually pretty good at closing the garage door. I'm actually better at that than I am making sure that my fly is zipped.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Klassik

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Sinead O'Connor was really the singer in this one. Pavarotti put his hairy arms on Sinead's head. Nothing Compares 2 Ur Body Hair, Pavarotti.


----------



## Klassik

Speaking of freaky hands:


----------



## Norman Gunston

Klassik said:


> She would have been better off with a hockey sweater!


And i thought it was a jumper
Not to be confused with jump her


----------



## Klassik

Norman Gunston said:


> And i thought it was a jumper
> Not to be confused with jump her


Well, if it was Renee Fleming, jumping off a bridge would be an understandable reaction.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Klassik said:


> She would have been better off with a hockey sweater!


Certain dutch members might not agree


----------



## SixFootScowl

What's with this guy's hair?


----------



## laurie

^^^

 :lol:


----------



## Jos

Fritz Kobus said:


> What's with this guy's hair?


No match for Karajan; wouldn't know about his conducting.


----------



## Klassik

Jos said:


> No match for Karajan; wouldn't know about his conducting.


Well, let's compare that to Karajan:

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ropez-with-family-19-1967-picture-id160702107

 No match!

That said, it wouldn't be hard to match Karajan's conducting skills.  Then again, I don't think even the greatest conductor can fix Bernstein's tragedies.


----------



## Prat

.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Got to love the relevance. Yeh...


----------



## laurie

_WTH?!? _


----------



## SixFootScowl

laurie said:


> _WTH?!? _


I like that you found such a strange cover, but I don't want to give the post a like because the actual cover image i don't like.


----------



## bravenewworld

I don't know whether this has already been posted.

However, if not:








I'm not sure if that's Sir John himself treading the tightrope. I've always known conducting Bach is difficult - but I had no idea it was such a high-wire act.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I find this quite strange but maybe if I knew this opera it would not be?


----------



## Highwayman

Fritz Kobus said:


> I find this quite strange but maybe if I knew this opera it would not be?


It certainly reflects my state of mind after listening to Idomeneo for 3 hours :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Oldhoosierdude

laurie said:


> View attachment 105534
> 
> 
> _WTH?!? _


This has to be photo shopped. A record company would never release it. Tell me it isn't real.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Posting this after this comment came in:



Sonata said:


> Looks like an 80s hair band plays Verdi :lol:


----------



## laurie

Oldhoosierdude said:


> This has to be photo shopped. A record company would never release it. Tell me it isn't real.


It's actually for real ~ I ran across it on Amazon (album & CD!) & I was scared!!  :lol:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

laurie said:


> It's actually for real ~ I ran across it on Amazon (album & CD!) & I was scared!!  :lol:


Fully functioning adults sat around a corporate conference table and decided that this cover would help sell an album. I'm speechless and strangely attracted.


----------



## geralmar

laurie said:


> It's actually for real ~ I ran across it on Amazon (album & CD!) & I was scared!!  :lol:


The L.P. (and later CD) with that cover photo was released in 1958 and so has been frightening viewers for six decades.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> The L.P. (and later CD) with that cover photo was released in 1958 and so has been frightening viewers for six decades.


I would not buy it.


----------



## geralmar

1968. Bargain ($1.98) L.P. series with covers to appeal to "hip" youth. Records were about (then) dozen-year-old Westminster recordings of middling critical interest. This was from Leinsdorf's complete Mozart symphonies cycle, which was a mixture of mono and stereo recordings.

image uploading site


----------



## geralmar

Another in the Westminster series:

photo host

Posted previously:

how do i print screen

Scheherazade, Scherchen:



images upload

I believe all recordings have been released on CD (with conventional covers) over the past couple of decades to little critical interest-- except to folks like me who grew up with them.


----------



## Larkenfield

geralmar said:


> The L.P. (and later CD) with that cover photo was released in 1958 and so has been frightening viewers for six decades.


I would guess this is in Stephen King's library.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> Posting this after this comment came in:


Looks like a bunch of Siouxsie Sioux clones harassing Mama Cass Elliot.


----------



## laurie

"And for my next magic trick, I will make this sign levitate!"


----------



## Guest

(The title is a gem, too!)


----------



## Varick

Klassik said:


>


Why do horn ensembles make such odd record covers?



Klassik said:


>


Speechless!



Marinera said:


>


Since my last visit to this thread, I thought this was the winner. Fantastic. I mean, The brass these guys have to make a cover like this...



laurie said:


> View attachment 105534


But then, I saw this. Still not sure who wins between these last two, but I'll be damned if it's not practically a tie! Holy crap! I always say this, but I'd give my left foot to go back in time and be in the same room when, where, and with whom gave the OK for some of these covers.

I'm pretty sure this is my favorite thread on this whole site.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004VQAY/


----------



## Joe B

Fritz Kobus said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004VQAY/


Makes me think of a soprano mime.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## joen_cph

............................ maybe inspired by these ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Definitely need a love potion to get Tristan to love her:









The love potion in this Tristan und Isolde must have been LSD:


----------



## Tallisman

"Haha! I just trampled on your favourite composer with my horrible inappropriate period practice dogmatism!"









"This space between my hands is everything I know about this symphony!"









"Well, here it is - my new big, low-fat orchestral dump of a Bruckner 6"


----------



## Tallisman

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Still the king :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tallisman

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Is he demonstrating the required fingerspan?


----------



## Merl

tallisman said:


> is he demonstrating the required fingerspan?


shirt alert !!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Tallisman said:


> View attachment 107697
> 
> 
> "Haha! I just trampled on your favourite composer with my horrible inappropriate period practice dogmatism!"
> 
> View attachment 107698
> 
> 
> "This space between my hands is everything I know about this symphony!"
> 
> View attachment 107699
> 
> 
> "Well, here it is - my new big, low-fat orchestral dump of a Bruckner 6"


:lol: So these are known to be really bad? hah! Maybe Norrington is just trolling us all.


----------



## Tallisman

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :lol: So these are known to be really bad? hah! Maybe Norrington is just trolling us all.


No, I just have a particular aversion to Norrington's way of turning romantic masterpieces into early Haydn symphonies, his apparent allergy for any kind of grandeur (not to mention vibrato), and the way he's happy to turn an adagio into a minuet just to irk those of us who feel emotion. The man couldn't spell 'profundity' if you gave him the dictionary.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Tallisman said:


> Is he demonstrating the required fingerspan?


The sheet music is strategically placed. Was he unzipped?


----------



## Tallisman

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The sheet music is strategically placed. Was he unzipped?


Or is he just having Reminiscences of Don Juan, if you know what I mean?

'Is that a Grand Étude or are you just glad to see me?'

Etc.


----------



## Marinera

laurie said:


> View attachment 105534
> 
> 
> _WTH?!? _


LOL, Nearly choked on my sauerkraut here


----------



## SixFootScowl

THOUGHT BUBBLE:


> That's odd. Who would have left this laying around in the forest?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> THOUGHT BUBBLE:


"Crap! Broke a nail!"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Stretching exercises? Does this help her play piano?


----------



## Varick

Tallisman said:


> No, I just have a particular aversion to Norrington's way of turning romantic masterpieces into early Haydn symphonies, his apparent allergy for any kind of grandeur (not to mention vibrato), and the way he's happy to turn an adagio into a minuet just to irk those of us who feel emotion. The man couldn't spell 'profundity' if you gave him the dictionary.


Amen. I'm fed to the teeth with this sanctimonious holy reverence for period performances. There are those like Pinnock who do a nice job with them and approach them with some practicality, but these purists are ruining what used to be great works. Norrington is one of the worst offenders.

Great post/summation of my thoughts on the subject!

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Tallisman

Varick said:


> Amen. I'm fed to the teeth with this sanctimonious holy reverence for period performances. There are those like Pinnock who do a nice job with them and approach them with some practicality, but these purists are ruining what used to be great works. Norrington is one of the worst offenders.
> 
> Great post/summation of my thoughts on the subject!
> 
> V


Should we invent a special handshake for the anti-HIP league? We're hard to find nowadays, us Karajaners. Heck, I still like my Bach soupy as hell.


----------



## Tallisman

Fritz Kobus said:


>


He's warning us: Stop! Go no further! What lies behind my hand is the showy pianistic abyss!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## joen_cph

They must have become tired of routinely covers ...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Art Rock

They fired the guy who designed the covers for Eloquence, and he moved to Arte Nova?


----------



## geralmar

Great, moody photograph; too bad about the telephone pole.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The road is flooded. Now how do we get to the concert hall?


----------



## LezLee

That looks like one of those dark Welsh TV dramas we’ve had here recently.


----------



## joen_cph

I quite like it. Most likely it is trying to be an "updated" C.D. Friedrich motif, a meditative group of figures in Nature, complete with a church tower in the background.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## joen_cph

I wonder if there´s an explanation, the figure or its creator being related to any of the works, 
or the like ...

https://www.discogs.com/Enno-Poppe-Chamber-Music/release/2000857
https://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Music-Enno-Poppe/dp/B000EGEJQQ


----------



## Art Rock

joen_cph said:


> I wonder if there´s an explanation, the figure or its creator being related to any of the works,
> or the like ...
> 
> https://www.discogs.com/Enno-Poppe-Chamber-Music/release/2000857
> https://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Music-Enno-Poppe/dp/B000EGEJQQ


The artist's family name is the same as the producer and label owner - probably a family job.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like a Mr. Potato Head that was left out too long and rotted! (When we were kids we used real potatoes.)



geralmar said:


>


----------



## geralmar

I didn't know Szell had a sense of humor.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Thank you to whomever first posted this. I will own this one day. I am driven.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perhaps she kissed it and is waiting for it to turn into a prince.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## philoctetes

I've seen it before, and now I just ran across it again while checking out Risonanza's CDs...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## rodrigaj

Not strange, weird, or classical...just endearing.

I've always liked this cover from Jazz Vibraphonist Cal Tjader.


----------



## geralmar

Good natured visual puns.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What has any of the operas listed here to do with driving a sports car?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


She (he?) looks like about to lose their cookies!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


I just noticed another odd thing here. What is with the leg on the stage?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl

If only I could get rid of this hangover!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why would they photograph him in mid-sneeze?


----------



## philoctetes

The latest from a favorite renaissance consort .... what were they thinking... I think comedy means there are vocals, flute and drums


----------



## joen_cph

The Di Stefano cover above is nice, but except from that I think this page must be in the absolute top, as regards the awfulness that has been presented in this thread.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

315 724 4022

I don't understand this one at all.


----------



## joen_cph

geralmar said:


>


actually, not so far from this: ....................................


----------



## joen_cph

geralmar said:


> 315 724 4022
> 
> I don't understand this one at all.


Neither do I ...


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> 315 724 4022
> 
> I don't understand this one at all.


Somewhere between the Munsters and the Addams Family?


----------



## senza sordino

geralmar said:


> 315 724 4022
> 
> I don't understand this one at all.


I find this cover very bewitching


----------



## LezLee

geralmar said:


>


Reminiscent of Edvard Munch!


----------



## geralmar

But which Darrin?


----------



## Marinera

^

Just checked on amazon and it really is a real cover of alpha cd... a bizarre choice


----------



## Marinera

Red Terror said:


>


In the second a pianist is surely looking in the wrong direction, and I don't mean keyboard. The first.. someone's got carried away with the novelty of collaging; to think, what would've they done with Photoshop at their fingertips. A tie between 1 and 2 I think.. I see 2nd winning though


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> She (he?) looks like about to lose their cookies!


It may be so, however, The Leg adds the_ real_ interest and balance to the composition, says I


----------



## geralmar




----------



## starthrower

What were they thinking?


----------



## starthrower

"I'll Be Back"


----------



## senza sordino

geralmar said:


>


Maybe I'm crazy but this pose reminds me of passing the baton in the 4x100 m race.


----------



## geralmar

I'm cheating (not classical); but I couldn't resist:



There is, however, a classical connection. Mitchell Miller (before he became sing-along "Mitch") was a classical oboist who, among other accomplishments, played the instrument in Stokowski's 1947 recording of Dvorak's "New World" symphony.

Miller in a classical (Mozart and Bach) recording:



The "Mitch" most familiar in the U.S.:


1958


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ that is simply wrong!


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> ^ that is simply wrong!


Isn't that what man looked like in the Garden?


----------



## joen_cph

Fritz Kobus said:


> ^ that is simply wrong!


Some will disagree.


----------



## LezLee

geralmar said:


>


Mm. Very Freudian!


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Isn't that what man looked like in the Garden?


Not juxtaposed with a baby like that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> Some will disagree.


Maybe some like NAMBLA.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Poor Al, getting scolded like that! And caught on camera too!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Is he reacting to the last US presidential election?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is it hopelessly tangled into her hair?


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112152


Silly album cover from 1994.

Rocky


----------



## geralmar




----------



## joen_cph

Fritz Kobus said:


> Maybe some like NAMBLA.


............... or others.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

fallout vault lore





Weissenberg doesn't have good luck with album covers.

Plus he looks like Putin.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Maybe I should play the Limbo during the concert.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Prepare to be hypnotized if you stare at this cover too long! :lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

What is a Beet Hoven?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perhaps an entomologist searching for specimens?


----------



## Varick

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Because you can't play a quintet without grease paint!



geralmar said:


>


Let's not get caught up in that old tired marketing claptrap of "sex sells." Let's do the opposite of that...



geralmar said:


>


Yup, pretty much how I feel about most chamber music.



geralmar said:


> I want to be a musician, but I also want to be a matador. If there was only a way to do both.....


This cameraman is such an A-h.o.l.e.

V


----------



## Varick

geralmar said:


>


When did Sofie go from sexy musician wearing heals to frumpy hippie chick wearing Berkenstocks!!!????



geralmar said:


>


Angry, punk rocker turned classical pianist expressing his inner anger while wearing his quasi-futuristic garb.

V

PS: Still my favorite thread.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


I've never seen Phantom of the Opera, but this is what I would imagine he might look like!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## joen_cph

geralmar said:


>


That cover just doesn't signal quality, in any way ...

But it did make me curious. Seems to get OK amazon reviews though, by a couple of multiple-review reviewers.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

*^ That! * Does not make me want to listen to the symphony.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> *^ That! * Does not make me want to listen to the symphony.


As it's Metamorphosis, perhaps there should be an 'After' picture?


----------



## LezLee

HMV own label CD bought by a Radio 3 Forum poster from an HMV shop


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> As it's Metamorphosis, perhaps there should be an 'After' picture?


Oh yeah, the "I LOST 300 POUNDS IN 6 WEEKS STORY." So I looked it up and that was some metamorphosis, she not only lost 300 pounds but also switched from classical to pop music:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh yeah, the "I LOST 300 POUNDS IN 6 WEEKS STORY." So I looked it up and that was some metamorphosis, she not only lost 300 pounds but also switched from classical to pop music:]


At least her fans are learning a new word.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'm not so sure about this yoga position.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Why is he sitting in a pool of blood?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## haydnguy

I'm on my phone and can't see all the pictures but what about the guy in the row boat?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Hooray, I get to add one.

Don't know about you, but I always thing ecology and grizzly bear when I hear the Bach Cello Suites.


----------



## joen_cph

haydnguy said:


> I'm on my phone and can't see all the pictures but what about the guy in the row boat?


Oh yes, a classic. The CD with Earl Wild in Chopin's Nocturnes.
More of a canoe, I think, but very rowmantic, so to speak.

EDIT: here it is:


----------



## joen_cph

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Hooray, I get to add one.
> 
> Don't know about you, but I always thing ecology and grizzly bear when I hear the Bach Cello Suites.
> 
> View attachment 119075


They forgot to include the salmon, though.


----------



## haydnguy

Here's one I haven't seen. 

Making Out to Mozart


----------



## geralmar




----------



## haydnguy

Has the photographer taken a photography class?


----------



## senza sordino

haydnguy said:


> Has the photographer taken a photography class?


This photo is weird. It's not even a square aspect ratio that would be needed for a vinyl record or a CD cover. I think what happened is that the photographer took a good portrait of Perlman and Barenboim, but the record company screwed it up by needing the large banner above, and then needing to make it square for the CD or album cover thus cropping ever more from the bottom of the original photo. And then the final crop leaving Perlman a mere chinless floating head.


----------



## Art Rock

Beautiful theories, based on a faulty assumption.


----------



## senza sordino

Art Rock said:


> Beautiful theories, based on a faulty assumption.


Ah, a much better photo. With space above for the banner.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Manxfeeder

geralmar said:


>


Wow, glowing glasses. Is that some weird Harry Potter wizard wand reference? Or is it more of a "Careful. You'll poke your eye out with that thing"?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Nor very flattering for Mr.Bostridge.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## LezLee

haydnguy said:


> Here's one I haven't seen.
> 
> Making Out to Mozart


On the same page I'm presented with a photo of a young lady, captioned:

'Sexy Russian Babes looking for Falkirk men over 30' .

Unfortunately I only qualify for the 'over 30' bit!


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ooooh. I shouldn't have eaten all that spicy food. Where are my Rolaids.


----------



## SixFootScowl

With a face like hers, I can see why he looks a bit unsure of what he has gotten himself into. :lol:


----------



## 13hm13

Here you go ...


----------



## 13hm13

Gustav Holst / Sir Adrian Boult / Vienna State Opera Orchestra* And Vienna Academy Chorus* ‎- The Planets
Label:Westminster Gold ‎- WGS-8126
Format:Vinyl, LP 
Country:US
Released:1970


----------



## geralmar

Sample:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Someone else found this one and mentioned it on another thread. Shostakovich and an Aldi shopping cart full of bricks. Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## GraemeG

Inspired by Loch Ness photos, perhaps:









https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/5148J2br2hL._AC_.jpg


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

*[url]www.amazon.com/dp/B0007GAEXA/*[/URL]


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Why do I get the impression of a disembodied head when I see this cover?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## joen_cph

geralmar said:


>


Sometimes it's an inconvenient struggle to try to forget the cover, when listening to the actual record ... unless in this case the content is all meant to be fun.


----------



## starthrower

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Someone else found this one and mentioned it on another thread. Shostakovich and an Aldi shopping cart full of bricks. Yeah, I can see that.
> 
> View attachment 124533


I am the proud owner of that CD. I suppose I should listen to it sometime.


----------



## Varick

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Hooray, I get to add one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about you, but I always thing ecology and grizzly bear when I hear the Bach Cello Suites.


Of course you do. Who doesn't???

V


----------



## Varick

Rogerx said:


>












Who knew Jordon Peterson could sing!????

V


----------



## geralmar

host images


----------



## geralmar

1951/1961 box set.

Up close the album looks OK; across the room it looks like Mahler sprouted horns.


----------



## Art Rock

^ Time magazine has done the same thing (not with Mahler obviously) on several occasions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Varick said:


> Who knew Jordon Peterson could sing!????


At least the cover makes T.A. more slender than his actually is - without wanting to sound unfair he has been getting a bit chunky over the last few years.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like a cover for a horror story or murder mystery.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like he has gotten so excited that he is beside himself


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have heard of joined at the hip, but this is really bad:


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is Wotan doing in the Nutcracker????? And he must have gotten his spear from Dollar Tree.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Acid trip?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## philoctetes

uh what


----------



## Art Rock

^ looks like a Japan-only release with new cover. Mistakes like this are easily made if it's not your own way of writing (it does look unprofessional of course). Similarly, I've seen a CD in Shanghai with "darinet concertos".


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whoops, that picture was from the watermellon seed spitting contest. Oh well. :lol:


----------



## geralmar

1968

From the Ring Cycle conducted by Swarowsky.


----------



## geralmar

1968

The (appropriate) conclusion to Swarowsky's Ring.


----------



## geralmar

I believe this cover from the cycle was posted earlier in this thread.

P.S. All Westminster Gold covers (including Siegfried) can be viewed here:

https://web.archive.org/web/20080214235259/http://www.westminstergold.com/index.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl

She's either possessed or this was supposed to be the Senta in the artwork for a new Flying Dutchman release.


----------



## starthrower

I liked her old bedroom eyes covers a lot better. These recent weird ones are pretty ugly.


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> Whoops, that picture was from the watermellon seed spitting contest. Oh well. :lol:


A great Beethoven series but seriously, this conductor is not cover material.


----------



## geralmar

share image


----------



## SixFootScowl

Must be very painful to listen to. Ouch!


----------



## Lilijana

geralmar said:


>


looks constipated to me oh dear


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Common everybody! Lets do the Twist!*


----------



## SixFootScowl

What has a wet t-shirt contest to do with classical music?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Fritz Kobus said:


> What has a wet t-shirt contest to do with classical music?


I dare say it does not fit Tchaikovsky in particular.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not so strange when you consider Rachmaninoff had very large hands.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This wouldn't happen to be the story of Jack and Jill and Jack's broken crown, eh?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SixFootScowl

*I don't care how good a pianist he is, he is not touching my piano!*


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## adriesba

View attachment 128402


I saw this at a Barnes and Noble once. I almost got it but decided not to because the cover was too creepy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr. Frankenstein looking for the escaped monster?


----------



## adriesba

Fritz Kobus said:


> Dr. Frankenstein looking for the escaped monster?


I had to look the painting up because it looked familiar. It is called _Wanderer above the Sea of Fog_. It has been used on several book covers including _Frankenstein_.:lol: It seems to have been used and imitated everywhere. Perhaps 
one of the most overused paintings. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Dr. Frankenstein looking for the escaped monster?


Used may times before, even a Jonas Kaufman CD has that painting on it


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Used may times before, even a Jonas Kaufman CD has that painting on it


I see. Everyone wants to use it :lol:

View attachment 128659


View attachment 128660


----------



## philoctetes

The back cover shown on Amazon's listing-










The one I received-


----------



## adriesba

philoctetes said:


> The back cover shown on Amazon's listing-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I received-
> 
> View attachment 128741


I have something like that.

You would think this would be on the front:

View attachment 128745


But this is the front:

View attachment 128746


I guess it's a misprint.


----------



## philoctetes

adriesba said:


> I have something like that


I don't see a misprint. The whole RCA Basic 100 series was packaged like that. The only thing I notice is that a new jewel box has replaced the original red plastic one. I'm sure some other old codger can confirm.


----------



## philoctetes

I can imagine the last minute call at the Fra Bernardo office:

"Hey graphics, you got the title of the first piece wrong. It should be Missa Mi-Mi, not Missa Missa Mi-Mi"

"No problem! We'll change it to Missa My My by press time!"

"Thank you!"


----------



## adriesba

philoctetes said:


> I don't see a misprint. The whole RCA Basic 100 series was packaged like that. The only thing I notice is that a new jewel box has replaced the original red plastic one. I'm sure some other old codger can confirm.


Wow. That's odd. 



philoctetes said:


> I can imagine the last minute call at the Fra Bernardo office:
> 
> "Hey graphics, you got the title of the first piece wrong. It should be Missa Mi-Mi, not Missa Missa Mi-Mi"
> 
> "No problem! We'll change it to Missa My My by press time!"
> 
> "Thank you!"


I looked at that quite awhile trying to find the difference but didn't see that. :lol:


----------



## philoctetes

They also deleted "Mi" on the fourth mass. Strange, as it distinguishes which of the four modes the mass was composed for, and I believe Mi would be Phrygian, the most technically challenging for the composer. I know of only one recording in all four modes and it spans 2 CDs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missa_cuiusvis_toni

"Ockeghem's solution is to write cadences that today would be called plagal cadences.[4][note 1] According to the musicologist Richard Turbet, this makes the Mass easiest to sing in the Phrygian mode and successively more difficult in the Mixolydian, Lydian and Dorian modes"


----------



## millionrainbows

Beautiful cover, no? Kiss me, you fool!


----------



## millionrainbows

The most interesting man in the world...Actually, I blah blah blah...


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

*Track List*


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Track List*


I've seen that face before :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I've seen that face before :lol:


I have not. Probably some movie or television thing. I have not watched television since 1989 and very few movies since then.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Granate

Cmon Fritz, don't tell me this isn't odd enough...


----------



## Rogerx

Recordings of the Year 2019 - Photo Gallery
Can you believe this?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Granate said:


> Cmon Fritz, don't tell me this isn't odd enough...


It is. I don't know why I failed to post it. Look at the unnatural green of the eyes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

"Wow, I wonder how much more this ship would list if I were playing works of Franz Liszt?"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> It is. I don't know why I failed to post it. Look at the unnatural green of the eyes.


Unless he has unnaturally grey skin.


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Recordings of the Year 2019 - Photo Gallery
> Can you believe this?


I'm beginning to think I have a future in album cover design.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Der Ring - Wagner


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

More Wagner => Keilberth - Der Ring 1952


----------



## SixFootScowl

A hack art department at this record company?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

Is the lack of focus on the person supposed to mean something? I'm confused. 

View attachment 129790


----------



## SixFootScowl

I realize Beethoven typically was having a bad hair day, so this must be a really bad bad hair day! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Girl on the cover looks either very bored or is depressed and unhappy--or is stoned! :lol:


----------



## BobBrines

Well, that just cost me $12US. Three more RV numbers in my quest to collect all of them. A couple of duplicates of course. I do prefer Carmignola to Biondi.


----------



## Forsooth

SixFootScowl said:


> Girl on the cover looks either very bored or is depressed and unhappy--or is stoned! :lol:


Nah, that's Alita - Battle Angel!!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is the greatest thread in the history of threads.

A few I came across while browsing "Current Listening":

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81kCf803EUL._SX425_.jpg

A pressing need to relieve the nose of mucus during the photo shoot? Or simply a sign of flippancy and disrespect from the youth? I don't get the concept of the photo anyway.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41e74XLWb6L.jpg

Yup, a bulldog dominating a lonely white background is the first thing I think of when I think of British composers.

https://i.imgur.com/DgxWGi7.jpg?1

A really creative yoga mat?

https://d27t0qkxhe4r68.cloudfront.net/images/records/warnerclassics9029543957.jpg?1563204149

A very accurate representation of my reaction whenever I hear Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51GQGjK6I3L._SY300_.jpg

Nothing says "Bach" like a deer standing in a parking garage staring out the window...


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is Barry Manilow doing on this cover?


----------



## SixFootScowl

-------------------------------------


----------



## pianozach

I realize that there were only sketches left for his 10th Symphony, making it rather . . . um . . . short . . . but the visual representation of Beethoven being a little short is strange to say the least.









.

Symphony No. 10 (1st Movement) realised and completed by Barry Cooper [14.21] 
Gratulations-Menuett WoO 3 [4.41] 
Overture Die Ruinen von Athen Op. 113 [4.57] 
Overture Namensfeier Op. 115 [6.47] 
Overture König Stefan Op. 117 [7.07] 
Overture Fidelio Op. 72 [6.19] 
Trauermarsch from Leonora Prohaska WoO 96 [4.44] 
Overture Die Weihe des Hauses Op. 124 [11.24] 
Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra/Douglas Bostock 
Rec. April 2003, The House of Music, Pardubice, Czech Republic DDD 
CLASSICO CLASSCD 472 [61.21]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I don't know what it is about this one- the '80's hair band look, the impression that they captured him mid-sneeze, the statue-esque pose...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


What in the world am I looking at? 

The woman almost looks like a wax figure, the pond looks like a glass of water zoomed in, the shadows are odd, and the perspective seems fake. :lol:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I'd expect to see this cover on a minimalist album, certainly not Beethoven...


----------



## Forsooth




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The recording studio caught on fire during the session, and Harnoncourt helpfully points the way towards the emergency exit...








What is with string quartets and their obsession with balloons?








A fairly pathetic visual pun on the composer's last name.








Disturbing to the max.


----------



## adriesba

Forsooth said:


>


I just feel like the dog is about to go to the bathroom on that couch and the guy is happy to let it happen.


----------



## pianozach

Honestly, no comment is needed for this, and although the cover is odd, it seems perfectly acceptable given the audio.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

...and many more at this website dedicated to all the bizarre covers on the Westminster Gold label.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

I just mentioned in another thread that this recording includes an alternate version of the end chorus that uses the famous march melody from the overture. So check it out if you are interested.
But anyway... It seems whoever was the costume designer for this album art decided to forget about chronological consistency! :lol:

View attachment 131032


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

This is no doubt my favorite TC thread.


----------



## pianozach

.

.

Or is it FORGOTTEN RUSSIANS ON ACID?


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> View attachment 131280
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Or is it FORGOTTEN RUSSIANS ON ACID?


Zombie Russians!


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 130899
> 
> 
> View attachment 130900
> 
> 
> View attachment 130901
> 
> 
> View attachment 130902
> 
> 
> View attachment 130903
> 
> 
> ...and many more at this website dedicated to all the bizarre covers on the Westminster Gold label.


I thought that guy was on the toilet at first. Someone apparently doesn't know what pants are.


----------



## adriesba

Here you go:

View attachment 131522


Not sure what the duck has to do with anything.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 131522
> 
> 
> Not sure what the duck has to do with anything.


This one never gets old. For me, the clear winner of the thread.


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This one never gets old. For me, the clear winner of the thread.


So it's been here before?


----------



## pianozach

The Cunning Little Vixen
Janáček


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> So it's been here before?


It was posted back in the first few pages and has reappeared sporadically since then. Looks like what would happen if Gauguin or Cezanne was hired as a Disney animator.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

More eyes. Scary! 

View attachment 131950


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I am in the process of going through all 80 pages and downloading these images as a Screensaver.


----------



## Open Book

Handel Alcina. Cover probably from a Breughel painting, an uncomfortable closeup.
Edit: Corrected, it's Bosch.


----------



## Art Rock

Looks more like Bosch to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Most ugly one.


----------



## Open Book

Art Rock said:


> Looks more like Bosch to me.


I'm sure you're correct and you should know.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Most ugly one.


Right after discovering there's no toilet paper, and right before using your hand instead.


----------



## adriesba

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I am in the process of going through all 80 pages and downloading these images as a Screensaver.


That will be interesting. :lol:


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> Right after discovering there's no toilet paper, and right before using your hand instead.


I think someone already said this, but it looks like constipation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

If someone photoshops a Tommy gun in place of the violin, he would look like a 1930s gangster. Hands are already in firing position. Hair slicked back. Vest shows he wears a 3-piece suit.


----------



## Varick

SixFootScowl said:


> She's either possessed or this was supposed to be the Senta in the artwork for a new Flying Dutchman release.


Not so Beauty Farm.

V


----------



## Varick

starthrower said:


> I liked her old bedroom eyes covers a lot better. These recent weird ones are pretty ugly.


WTF!!??? Creepy too.

V


----------



## adriesba

Yeah, whoever had that idea /\ went a little crazy.


----------



## adriesba

Poor Stravinsky looks somewhat irritated by the dancers on his head and the fact that his glasses have turned blue. (Careful! That one dancer might kick your head!)

View attachment 132386


----------



## adriesba

What in the world?  

View attachment 132555


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

geralmar said:


> I'm cheating (not classical); but I couldn't resist:
> 
> 
> 
> There is, however, a classical connection. Mitchell Miller (before he became sing-along "Mitch") was a classical oboist who, among other accomplishments, played the instrument in Stokowski's 1947 recording of Dvorak's "New World" symphony.
> 
> Miller in a classical (Mozart and Bach) recording:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Mitch" most familiar in the U.S.:
> 
> 
> 1958


Uh, we had the Sing Along with Mitch album in the house when I was quite young. And yes, I did sing along and then wonder why I couldn't get girls.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

adriesba said:


> What in the world?
> 
> View attachment 132555


----------



## SixFootScowl

I remember a day when people did not want to be seen in public right after they crawled out of bed. Or is he preparing to play the role of the wolfman?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## DaddyGeorge

Why???







Charles Munch didn't deserve this...


----------



## adriesba

DaddyGeorge said:


> Why???
> View attachment 132786
> 
> Charles Munch didn't deserve this...


It's like they misread the title as "Erotica".


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 132708


People were talking about this in the other thread. I still don't understand what's weird about it.


----------



## adriesba

Andrew Kenneth said:


>


Oh dear me....................


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> People were talking about this in the other thread. I still don't understand what's weird about it.


It's just the annoyed/overly serious faces. Looks like a gang of hoodlums from a gangster movie that wants to beat me up!


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> It's just the annoyed/overly serious faces. Looks like a gang of hoodlums from a gangster movie that wants to beat me up!


LOL, I can't unsee that now! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is this supposed to be a clever cover design? It certainly won't encourage me to buy it. Not even sure who the conductor is with all the letters run together like this.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Is this supposed to be a clever cover design? It certainly won't encourage me to buy it. Not even sure who the conductor is with all the letters run together like this.


It's something with that conductor, I think. I know what you mean. His name is Teodor Currentzis. This is another hard-to-read album cover I've seen with his name:

View attachment 132995


This one is at least a bit more intriguing to look at, but it's even harder to read! If you squint, you can read it! :lol:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## adriesba

/\ Oh my. 

That's nightmare fuel right there!


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> It's something with that conductor, I think. I know what you mean. His name is Teodor Currentzis. This is another hard-to-read album cover I've seen with his name:
> 
> View attachment 132995
> 
> 
> This one is at least a bit more intriguing to look at, but it's even harder to read! If you squint, you can read it! :lol:


Currentzis Stravinski ?


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Currentzis Stravinski ?


Yes. It's a recording of _The Rite of Spring_ .


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> It's something with that conductor, I think. I know what you mean. His name is Teodor Currentzis. This is another hard-to-read album cover I've seen with his name:
> 
> View attachment 132995
> 
> 
> This one is at least a bit more intriguing to look at, but it's even harder to read! If you squint, you can read it! :lol:


I give up. I squinted at that for a minute straight, and my eyes are imprinted with the pattern. I still don't see any words, just a bunch of swirls made up of dots. What's it supposed to say?

Edit: Just saw the answer above. Still don't see it in the album cover. What's the trick????


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I give up. I squinted at that for a minute straight, and my eyes are imprinted with the pattern. I still don't see any words, just a bunch of swirls made up of dots. What's it supposed to say?
> 
> Edit: Just saw the answer above. Still don't see it in the album cover. What's the trick????


Lol. :lol:

You sort of have to squint or look at it from a distance.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is just...what?


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> Lol. :lol:
> 
> You sort of have to squint or look at it from a distance.


From a distance, say 3-6 feet, works well. Squinting did not work as well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 133032
> 
> 
> This is just...what?


I can only figure that the performance must be "choppy"! :lol:


----------



## KenOC

adriesba said:


> Lol. :lol:
> 
> You sort of have to squint or look at it from a distance.


I couldn't read that cover last night, even though I'd read it before. This morning I thought "Aha!" and took off my reading glasses. The image blurred nicely and I could read it again.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

KenOC said:


> I couldn't read that cover last night, even though I'd read it before. This morning I thought "Aha!" and took off my reading glasses. The image blurred nicely and I could read it again.


I just looked at it through my polarized sunglasses and finally saw it.


----------



## Open Book

I had more trouble reading it with my glasses on than without. And I had to squint various ways to coax the image out.


----------



## Common Listener

It worked better (for me) to focus on the blue. Being at a bit of a distance (leaning back rather than forward) wasn't required but I did notice it showed up better then.

- Oh, and I'll give the "optical illusion" one (or whatever you'd call it) points for creativity and interest but the plain "block of broken words" one is terrible.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here we go again with Barry Manilow popping up on album covers outside his genera. Or did I already post this one? We also have here a range from full head of long hair, full short hair, partial baldness, and skinhead. That they all have the same uniform suggests it may be the funny farm.


----------



## Open Book

SixFootScowl said:


> Here we go again with Barry Manilow popping up on album covers outside his genera. Or did I already post this one? We also have here a range from full head of long hair, full short hair, partial baldness, and skinhead. That they all have the same uniform suggests it may be the funny farm.


It looks like you can see their naked upper bodies underneath.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> It looks like you can see their naked upper bodies underneath.


Skin tight Spandex perhaps. Very strange.


----------



## erki

SixFootScowl said:


> Is this supposed to be a clever cover design? It certainly won't encourage me to buy it. Not even sure who the conductor is with all the letters run together like this.


Funny how it comes down to individual taste. I like it A LOT.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Skin tight Spandex perhaps. Very strange.


I think it's paint or just photoshopped. I feel like it's been on the thread before.


----------



## Open Book

SixFootScowl said:


> Skin tight Spandex perhaps. Very strange.


I think one guy has chest hair.


----------



## erki

Classical music album covers are notoriously ugly. As if music must exclude any visual quality. Since we talk mostly about the ugly kinds and less for strange:


----------



## adriesba

erki said:


> Classical music album covers are notoriously ugly. As if music must exclude any visual quality. Since we talk mostly about the ugly kinds and less for strange:
> 
> View attachment 133383


What's ugly about this one?


----------



## pianozach

erki said:


> Classical music album covers are notoriously ugly. As if music must exclude any visual quality. Since we talk mostly about the ugly kinds and less for strange:
> 
> View attachment 133383





adriesba said:


> *What's ugly about this one?*


Dumbass border for no apparent reason.

Three publicity head shots of the stars in costume instead of a photo or artwork depict relationships or action.

Sutherland's photo is lit and focused differently than the other two.

Circus (or "Big Top") font for name of the opera.

Colors: Red, White, Blue and Yeorange. Like the British or American flag with gold trim.

It's like the lobby board in the Community Theatre lobby.

Layout designed by OCD graphic artist? ("Matchy, matchy, symmetrical, perfectly centered")


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> Dumbass border for no apparent reason.
> 
> Three publicity head shots of the stars in costume instead of a photo or artwork depict relationships or action.
> 
> Sutherland's photo is lit and focused differently than the other two.
> 
> Circus (or "Big Top") font for name of the opera.
> 
> Colors: Red, White, Blue and Yeorange. Like the British or American flag with gold trim.
> 
> It's like the lobby board in the Community Theatre lobby.
> 
> Layout designed by OCD graphic artist? ("Matchy, matchy, symmetrical, perfectly centered")


The lightning for the portraits I can agree with you on, but the rest I think is based on personal preferences. I like the color scheme. I think the colors match nicely. Red, white, and blue are everywhere, so I personally don't necessarily think flag when I see them. Perhaps I would if there were less blue and less of the orangish color. The font for the title just suggests the jester character, so it fits fine. I personally find the nicely square and tidy appearance appealing. If erki likes the Beethoven Currentzis cover, I think it's fine for me to like this one, lol. :lol:


----------



## erki

> It's like the lobby board in the Community Theatre lobby.


 indeed. Also the photos like on a passing train windows. Did you notice how the photos are symmetrical as well - Pavarotti face on, Sutherland looking to the left and Milnes to the right. I bet the designer found this to reflect the plot and felt rather clever. For me the word "tasteless" applies.
It is an excellent case to illustrate personal preferences - I remember really not wanting to buy this CD box because of the cover. I was not too well off with money then and to put considerable sum down on something I am not entirely happy with was a challance. But I liked the performance so now I have to cringe every time I take it out.
As an artist I have redesigned some CD covers that irritate me the most. It is so easy to do it on computer and print out perfect sleeve.


----------



## erki

I loved DDR Eterna LPs a lot. First the sound quality was better than most Melodija production but the artwork was way better over Russian design and print quality so any time I had possibility to buy one I tried to find the money. They must have had good graphic designers with Bauhaus training on board.
There are few that may considered as strange(in a good way)
Carl Orff series







Co-production with Melodija(recording)







Good 1960's style


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> What's ugly about this one?


Nothing at all.......:angel:


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Nothing at all.......:angel:


I guess it's just different tastes for some people. :lol:


----------



## erki

Rogerx said:


> Nothing at all.......:angel:


Everything! :devil:


----------



## Open Book

The cover of the Bonynge Rigoletto is in an old fashioned design. I see its squareness but I have a certain fondness for that style only because it was common when I was younger, especially from certain labels like Decca/London. Artistic covers are nice to have but I wouldn't judge a recording by its cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Open Book

Good old Westminster Gold.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kind of gives the impression that the works of Mozart are a small thing to her.


----------



## adriesba

OK, I think this is meant to advertise Levi jeans. But what does that have to do with the car? What does any of this have to do with _Le Sacre du Printemps_?!  :lol:

View attachment 134021


----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-
> 
> [IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FifJXEwqBdU/U6OSyKLvD_I/AAAAAAAABaQ/821rnkoSu8I/s400/Merry+Widow.jpg


Yes, they've kind of missed the point slightly here...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

SixFootScowl said:


> Kind of gives the impression that the works of Mozart are a small thing to her.


Reminds me of this =>


----------



## DaddyGeorge

123456789123456789123456789


----------



## Common Listener

DaddyGeorge said:


> View attachment 134175
> 
> View attachment 134176
> 
> 123456789123456789123456789


That must be a recording of Beethoven's Symphony No. Deep Space 9.


----------



## adriesba

For a Decca recording, the album art is really informal looking. It reminds me of what a pirated CD might look like. Weird pixelated dancer on a gray background? - I guess they ran out of ideas! :lol:
Strangely enough though, I find a sort of nostalgia/retro charm in it.

View attachment 134703


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> For a Decca recording, the album art is really informal looking. It reminds me of what a pirated CD might look like. Weird pixelated dancer on a gray background? - I guess they ran out of ideas! :lol:
> Strangely enough though, I find a sort of nostalgia/retro charm in it.
> 
> View attachment 134703


The worst Decca covers ever made, even the "Weekend series" weren't that bad.


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> The worst Decca covers ever made, even the "Weekend series" weren't that bad.


O wow!  I looked up Decca Ovation. The pixelated images seem to be a theme. Very weird, Decca's covers are normally attractive.


----------



## adriesba

More from Decca Ovation (it seems to be referred to as Jubilee on the "London" part of Decca):

View attachment 134706


View attachment 134707


View attachment 134708


View attachment 134709


View attachment 134710


I have no idea what the Mahler one is supposed to be. These look homemade in a bad way.


----------



## Rogerx

How about this series from Warner/ Teldec.
They thought that it would be easy give the a color each section has it's own.
The bloody limit, the time on the front.


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> How about this series from Warner/ Teldec.
> They thought that it would be easy give the a color each section has it's own.
> The bloody limit, the time on the front.


I don't even know what to say to that. It's crazy! Plus, it really just bothers me that the text and lines are angled ever so slightly! My perfectionism is being triggered.

I can't look at it anymore!


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. It's crazy! Plus, it really just bothers me that the text and lines are angled ever so slightly! My perfectionism is being triggered.
> 
> I can't look at it anymore!


Try Erato Bonsai series......

.https://www.google.nl/search?q=erat...VO2KQKHVsND0kQ_AUoAnoECAsQBA&biw=1600&bih=737

:lol:


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> Try Erato Bonsai series......
> 
> .https://www.google.nl/search?q=erat...VO2KQKHVsND0kQ_AUoAnoECAsQBA&biw=1600&bih=737
> 
> :lol:


Not sure what Bonsai has to do with anything, but I like them (I like plants so of course I do!). 
They're pretty! :lol: 

View attachment 134716


----------



## adriesba

......................


----------



## adriesba

..........................


----------



## adriesba

Technical difficulties. Will repost soon.


----------



## Rogerx

They( pictures) are not opening


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> They( pictures) are not opening


I've heard of that happening before, but it's never happened to me. I'm not sure why that happens. I think it means I'll have to repost them later.


----------



## adriesba

Let me try this again...... if I didn't spoil my jokes! :lol:


----------



## adriesba

Stravinsky can't hear you.

View attachment 134794


Stay away! Remember, we're social distancing!

View attachment 134795


----------



## adriesba

If we put a picture of a robot on our CD cover, people will buy it! Kids love robots these days right?

View attachment 134796


----------



## adriesba

OK, why are there so many weird _Le Sacre du Printemps_ covers? :lol:


----------



## erki

adriesba said:


> If we put a picture of a robot on our CD cover, people will buy it! Kids love robots these days right?
> 
> View attachment 134796


Well it is not a robot but binaural microphone head by Neumann and make totally sense for this CD of binaural recording.
I would like to listen this.


----------



## Joe B

erki said:


> Well it is not a robot but binaural microphone head by Neumann and make totally sense for this CD of binaural recording.
> I would like to listen this.


This disc is excellent. The soundstage is big and the imagining incredible.
The performance of "Le Sacre du Printemps" is good. The Symphonic Dances sounds amazing.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> This disc is excellent. The soundstage is big and the imagining incredible.
> The performance of "Le Sacre du Printemps" is good. The Symphonic Dances sounds amazing.


I knew this would come. :lol:


----------



## adriesba

erki said:


> Well it is not a robot but binaural microphone head by Neumann and make totally sense for this CD of binaural recording.
> I would like to listen this.


But why does it look like a robot?


----------



## adriesba

Rogerx said:


> I knew this would come. :lol:


Knew that people will like recordings if they use the robot microphone?


----------



## adriesba

I am very confused. 
What is this robot microphone thing? It seems to be a most curious creature. Even if it is a microphone, it still looks like a robot and still makes for a rather odd CD cover.


----------



## Art Rock

"The Neuman KU100 is one of the leading binaural microphones on the market at the moment. Its unique design is intended to do much more than simply look like a human head, but actually recreate sound in the same way that a human head and pair of ears does.

The head itself has an omnidirectional condenser microphone in each ear, distanced apart so that if a sound is heard by the right ear, there is a slight delay before hitting the left ear. The higher frequencies will also be lessened in the left ear due to the density of the head and vice versa.

In this way, the head is able to mimic how our own ears respond to sound in an extremely accurate way and this is what sets it apart from recording with two microphones in stereo. "

link


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> Knew that people will like recordings if they use the robot microphone?


No...I know Joe B taste a bit, that why.


----------



## Joe B

adriesba said:


> But why does it look like a robot?


There was a terrible accident. Plastic surgeons did what they could. Bad enough to have to wear a mask in public, the jeers of teens calling him a pencil neck didn't help his self esteem at all. This engineer now does voice over recordings in the film industry.


----------



## adriesba

Art Rock said:


> "The Neuman KU100 is one of the leading binaural microphones on the market at the moment. Its unique design is intended to do much more than simply look like a human head, but actually recreate sound in the same way that a human head and pair of ears does.
> 
> The head itself has an omnidirectional condenser microphone in each ear, distanced apart so that if a sound is heard by the right ear, there is a slight delay before hitting the left ear. The higher frequencies will also be lessened in the left ear due to the density of the head and vice versa.
> 
> In this way, the head is able to mimic how our own ears respond to sound in an extremely accurate way and this is what sets it apart from recording with two microphones in stereo. "
> 
> link


OK, thank you. 
Thinking about it now, I feel like I've heard about it before but can't remember where.


----------



## erki

adriesba said:


> OK, thank you.
> Thinking about it now, I feel like I've heard about it before but can't remember where.


Binaural recording was rather popular 20-30 years ago. People recorded live concerts with binaural mics(not like this though).
I experimented with binaural recording but was never able to afford this mic. I did something like this myself out of styrofoam ball and silicon ears(from party shop). The effect is great and very unusual. Kind of 3D sound in stereo.
I did not know that there were commercial recordings available.


----------



## Joe B

erki said:


> Binaural recording was rather popular 20-30 years ago. People recorded live concerts with binaural mics(not like this though).
> I experimented with binaural recording but was never able to afford this mic. I did something like this myself out of styrofoam ball and silicon ears(from party shop). The effect is great and very unusual. Kind of 3D sound in stereo.
> *I did not know that there were commercial recordings available*.


There are commercial recordings available HERE for download. This label records their events (most, not all) in Hi-Res PCM, DSD, and binaural on the day of the recording. Whatever format you buy, it was recorded native in that format.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Siamese quadruplets?








Anyone who can offer any sort of reasonable explanation of what's going on in this photo is my hero.








Not much unusual about the cover, per se, but the font looks like it belongs on a Stephen King novel. Does not make me want to listen. In fact, it inspires a reaction in me very similar to the cover below...


----------



## Art Rock

^ The first one is actually very good to my taste as far as the image goes. The choice for white coloured text on the light coloured background is very bad though.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Sorry, duplicate I can't seem to delete


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 135306
> 
> Anyone who can offer any sort of reasonable explanation of what's going on in this photo is my hero.


Beethoven really floats their boat! 
(sorry but you asked for it)


----------



## Varick

adriesba said:


> It's something with that conductor, I think. I know what you mean. His name is Teodor Currentzis. This is another hard-to-read album cover I've seen with his name:
> 
> View attachment 132995
> 
> 
> This one is at least a bit more intriguing to look at, but it's even harder to read! If you squint, you can read it! :lol:





SixFootScowl said:


> Currentzis Stravinski ?


Yeah, I got "CU" I thought the next letter was a "N"... and then I figured I should just stop there because my mind is obviously seeing something that couldn't possibly be there.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I really have no idea what this is supposed to be, but whatever it is, it is not appealing to look at.








I guess this one isn't _that_ unusual, but I find the design pretty hideous and cheap-looking. The pencil illustrations? The odd caricature of Stravinsky banging the highest keys on the piano? The tacky fire backdrop? The pianist's...eccentric... choice of outfit?


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 135543
> 
> I really have no idea what this is supposed to be, but whatever it is, it is not appealing to look at.
> 
> View attachment 135544
> 
> I guess this one isn't _that_ unusual, but I find the design pretty hideous and cheap-looking. The pencil illustrations? The odd caricature of Stravinsky banging the highest keys on the piano? The tacky fire backdrop? The pianist's...eccentric... choice of outfit?


The first one looks like a rotten apple with the face as the stem.

You mean Stravinsky's hand is on the lowest notes, right? I have no idea what is going on in that picture though. Yet another _Le Sacre du Printemps _ recording with a weird cover!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> You mean Stravinsky's hand is on the lowest notes, right?


Of course! Good grief, I've played piano for 13 years and I can't even get that right:lol:


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Of course! Good grief, I've played piano for 13 years and I can't even get that right:lol:


Lol. :lol:
It looks like he's going to bang on some other keys with his right hand. Now I want to know what Stravinsky is playing.

Very odd cover. I have another Delos recording, and the cover is much less weird.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


>


If that is a COVID face mask it looks like the machine goofed and sewed two of them together.


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


>


Oh my. What is that? At first I thought maybe a horse saddle or a torn up purse. 
Now I'm wondering if it's a bra.


----------



## geralmar

Bra size 40 G. Just a guess.


----------



## adriesba

geralmar said:


> Bra size 40g? Just a guess.


I think it is a bra, but just.... why??? 

What does that have to do with Mozart?


----------



## geralmar

adriesba said:


> I think it is a bra, but just.... why???
> 
> What does that have to do with Mozart?


It was necessary to "decode" many of the Westminster Gold album covers:


----------



## elgar's ghost

adriesba said:


> I think it is a bra, but just.... why???
> 
> What does that have to do with Mozart?


No idea - maybe it's just a storm in a d-cup.


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> Oh my. What is that? At first I thought maybe a horse saddle or a torn up purse.
> Now I'm wondering if it's a bra.





adriesba said:


> I think it is a bra, but just.... why???
> 
> What does that have to do with Mozart?


Oh, it's a bra.

Someone decided that Nacht and getting naked go together.


----------



## geralmar

pianozach said:


> Oh, it's a bra.
> 
> Someone decided that Nacht and getting naked go together.


Mozart Symphony #40 in G (minor) = bra size 40 G.

I'm outta here.


----------



## adriesba

Oh my word, you all are cracking me up! :lol:


----------



## Taplow

pianozach said:


> Oh, it's a bra.
> 
> Someone decided that Nacht and getting naked go together.


Eine kleine _Nackt_musik


----------



## erki

geralmar said:


>


I like the pun of this. Very appealing! There is lots of sex with classical music.
If I had these two covers side by side you know witch I would choose.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Hey, whaddya know, more Westminster Gold...


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

My Friday evening entertainment has consisted of browsing this thread and guffawing heartily. Surely this thread must be the greatest legacy of Talk Classical. As I browsed I thought I'd compile a "greatest hits" of what I think are the absolute worst yet:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## SixFootScowl

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 135980


She looks like she is about to lose her cookies!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I just can't stop.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Laufvogel

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_Tractor
They started building tractors in 1947.


----------



## Laufvogel

Austria sculptor: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Xaver_Messerschmidt


----------



## Laufvogel

*Austrian Tratcor - Steyr*



Klassik said:


> It's the official colors of the Austrian Art Gang. :lol:
> 
> But, seriously, those are John Deere's colors. Maybe it's a knock-off Deere? We'll need an investigation into this.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_Tractor
They started building tractors in 1947.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Trying to figure out if another thread got appended to the Strange Album Covers thread or what these tractors have to do with classical album covers. Am I missing something?


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Trying to figure out if another thread got appended to the Strange Album Covers thread or what these tractors have to do with classical album covers. Am I missing something?


Indeed, I am very confused.


----------



## adriesba

I think Laufvogel is replying to posts back several pages in the thread but didn't initially use the "Reply With Quote" button, hence the new post with the quote. One of the older posts has a picture of a Steyr brand tractor.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

Klassik said:


> This album may have it's share of de-tractors.


Steyr tractor. Looks like John Deere but is not.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


>


This reminds me of the artwork often seen on covers of fantasy books.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


>


I've seen that before... Is it from a movie?


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


>


You can hear *him*, but _*he*_ can't hear _*you*_.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Surely this must be some sort of symbol in the opera, but it goes beyond my basic familiarity with the plot.


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> I've seen that before... Is it from a movie?


No idea. Would make sense though.


----------



## pianozach

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 136935
> 
> 
> Surely this must be some sort of symbol in the opera, but it goes beyond my basic familiarity with the plot.


That's straight from the opening scene. Well not the scenery, but the character of the birdcatcher. Perhaps not in a _traditional_ costuming, but close enough.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

....................................


----------



## geralmar

SixFootScowl said:


>


I like the cover since it illustrates the subtitle to the last movement, "The Ship Goes to Pieces on a Rock Surmounted by a Bronze Warrior". More problematic are the fo!iowing covers which presume the work is more about the sultan than Scheherazade.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Snazzy

https://i1.wp.com/www.gramilano.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Worst-Covers-13.jpg?ssl=1[video]https://i1.wp.com/www.gramilano.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Worst-Covers-13.jpg?ssl=1[/video]


----------



## Snazzy

...............................................


----------



## pianozach

*Elgar
Symphony No. 1 in A♭ major, Op. 55
1908
*
Dedicated _"To Hans Richter, Mus. Doc. True Artist and true Friend."
_

A deeply personal work full of grandeur, intimacy and intense emotions. Elgar's only public statement about the meaning of his symphony was that *"There is no program beyond a wide experience of human life with a great charity (love) and a massive hope in the future"*

So . . . naturally, EMI put a horse and carriage on the cover.

Vernon Handley
London Philharmonic









At least EMI was consistent.









I used to love *Captain Kangaroo* when I was a kid.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Snazzy

...............................................


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Looks like a cheesy English period drama (sorry I couldn't get a bigger picture).


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Bach on LSD? Seriously, you have to wonder about what record companies possibly see in cover designs like this that they think could attract prospective buyers.


----------



## adriesba

/\ I don't have adequate words for that cover. All I know is that I'm not buying that. It might give me nightmares!


----------



## pianozach

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 138665
> 
> 
> Bach on LSD? Seriously, you have to wonder about what record companies possibly see in cover designs like this that they think could attract prospective buyers.


That looks more like a peyote high to me.


----------



## StevenOBrien

This looks like someone's fan-art


----------



## erki

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Bach on LSD? Seriously, you have to wonder about what record companies possibly see in cover designs like this that they think could attract prospective buyers.


Again, I would buy this over some "traditional" cover art. So they probably thinking of me.

These are rather uninviting:
















It is rather strange that "strange" means something bad and evokes some bashing comments. I have found some great artwork on this tread that I am very thankful for.

And this is strange indeed but in very good way:

Ji - Bach: Goldberg Variations


----------



## geralmar

1979

Fiedler (1894-1979) was wasting away and near death when he posed for this album cover, which detracts from any humor.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 137997
> 
> Looks like a cheesy English period drama (sorry I couldn't get a bigger picture).


The Rise of the Masters series has some great music and I love the dumb covers. They are just so bad.


----------



## Shosty

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 138665
> 
> 
> Bach on LSD? Seriously, you have to wonder about what record companies possibly see in cover designs like this that they think could attract prospective buyers.


Looks like a cartoon out of Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Guess he is using the socks to help his balance?


----------



## Open Book

SixFootScowl said:


> Guess he is using the socks to help his balance?


Are they socks? It looks like he is about to drop a banana peel underfoot and then slip on it.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> Guess he is using the socks to help his balance?


Hey, that's Helgi's avatar.


----------



## adriesba

View attachment 139271


I wonder if this is intentionally out of focus to give the illusion of movement. It makes me dizzy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> View attachment 139271
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is intentionally out of focus to give the illusion of movement. It makes me dizzy.


Her hand looks very strange, distorted, phantasmic.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Careful - Schnittke's specially-trained predators will pinch you if you play a wrong note!








Not creative enough to interpret this one.








David Hurwitz says this is the "the world's cheesiest piano concerto." The cover certainly doesn't help things.


----------



## CC301233

One of my favorites here - Jean Pierre Rampal & Claude Bolling - Suite for flute and Jazz Piano....


----------



## SixFootScowl

CC301233 said:


> One of my favorites here - Jean Pierre Rampal & Claude Bolling - Suite for flute and Jazz Piano....


That looks like a good cover for a Frank Zappa album!


----------



## adriesba

I have no words...


----------



## Malx

adriesba said:


> I have no words...


Certainly not to be sniffed at!


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> Certainly not to be sniffed at!


Perhaps whoever made the cover thought _Feuersnot _means "Fire Snot"! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Azol

Covers of most of Cecilia Bartoli's albums.

And that Feuersnot above looks like they tried to do a cpo-styled cover but failed short... so short...
At least at first glance I thought it was a cpo release!

Also, was this cover mentioned before?


----------



## SixFootScowl

View attachment 143427

..............................................


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

SixFootScowl said:


>


Betulia Liberata depicts an old testament (and thus very bloody) tale.

The cover could have been way worse...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

SixFootScowl said:


>


Wow. They fixed it. Nice.


----------



## haydnguy

Is she the one shown on another CD cover shown with a beard?


----------



## BachIsBest

I got a whole series of em':









































My favourite part of the last one is that it is a recording of Carl Orff's _Carmina Burana_. Just the thought of a man saying (use a smooth jazz voice for maximum effect) "Honey, it's time to get sultry with some - sultry classics. Let me pop this bundle-o-love in the CD player" followed by a brief pause and then: "OH FORTUNA" always gets me.


----------



## BachIsBest

But wait, there's more!

















Their marketing department sure has the whole alliteration thing down to a science!


----------



## Zauberfloete

Allegro Con Brio said:


> View attachment 139716
> 
> Not creative enough to interpret this one.


Die Seejungfrau = the mermaid

I guess the lady with wet hair is intended as a mermaid... crawling out of the sea.


----------



## Zauberfloete

SixFootScowl said:


>


This actually makes sense. Bet(h)ulia is an ancient biblical city occupied by foreigners in the Book of Judith. The painting on the cover is a detail from one of many representations of the tale of Judith and Holofernes, Holofernes being the general of the invaders and Judith the brave woman who beheaded him and liberated Bethulia.

It was a very popular subject in art in the XVI-XVII-XVIII centuries. And it's also the subject of Mozart's opera.


----------



## pianozach

Zauberfloete said:


> This actually makes sense. Bet(h)ulia is an ancient biblical city occupied by foreigners in the Book of Judith. The painting on the cover is a detail from one of many representations of the tale of Judith and Holofernes, Holofernes being the general of the invaders and Judith the brave woman who beheaded him and liberated Bethulia.
> 
> It was a very popular subject in art in the XVI-XVII-XVIII centuries. And it's also the subject of Mozart's opera.


Hmm. The first thing I thought of seeing this image is a different Biblical story; the beheading of *John the Baptist* on the orders of Herod Antipas through the vengeful request of his step-daughter Salome and her mother Herodias.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Varick

BachIsBest said:


> View attachment 148626


That is just fantastic! Classical music for web surfing. LMAO!!!

V


----------



## Varick

BachIsBest said:


> Their marketing department sure has the whole alliteration thing down to a science!


A lot of alliteration by an ambitious ad agency!

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This just doesn't scream quality to me. The flower in the title? The cheesy fashion-model photo-shoot layout? The terrible Photoshop job that makes it look like he's floating in midair? A lot of you will probably not found it nearly as strange as I do, but it made me burst out laughing when I saw it on Current Listening, so I'm posting it here anyway.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Turns out that some of the other albums on the Delos label are not exactly paragons of cutting-edge attractive design either...


----------



## adriesba

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This just doesn't scream quality to me. The flower in the title? The cheesy fashion-model photo-shoot layout? The terrible Photoshop job that makes it look like he's floating in midair? A lot of you will probably not found it nearly as strange as I do, but it made me burst out laughing when I saw it on Current Listening, so I'm posting it here anyway.


It looks like a cover of one of those magazines at the checkout line in a grocery store. And unfortunately a lot of covers today use the "fashion-model" type of cover. So many of these if the text were removed would look like the person was model posing as a musician to make a stock photo. That sort of thing is not necessarily weird, but it annoys me. And yes, that photoshop work is quite disconcerting.


----------



## pianozach

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This just doesn't scream quality to me. The flower in the title? The cheesy fashion-model photo-shoot layout? The terrible Photoshop job that makes it look like he's floating in midair? A lot of you will probably not found it nearly as strange as I do, but it made me burst out laughing when I saw it on Current Listening, so I'm posting it here anyway.





adriesba said:


> It looks like a cover of one of those magazines at the checkout line in a grocery store. And unfortunately a lot of covers today use the "fashion-model" type of cover. So many of these if the text were removed would look like the person was model posing as a musician to make a stock photo. That sort of thing is not necessarily weird, but it annoys me. And yes, that photoshop work is quite disconcerting.


I concur.

I wasn't going to bother saying anything about it, but yes, there are several offputting things here.

R MANTIC 
CON CERTOS

is one.

The other that bothered me is that someone DID bother to put a shadow on the wall behind him, but it's an awful job. A nice sharp shadow as though he's not a three dimensional being, but a cardboard cutout just a few inches away from the fake wall.

And given that, judging by the strong light reflection on his face, there is a stronger light source to his right (the viewers left) the shadow angle is incorrect anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This seems to convey anger rather than the peace of the Ninth.
View attachment 149759


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> This seems to convey anger rather than the peace of the Ninth.
> View attachment 149759











In spite of it being somewhat incongruous with the 9th Symphony, I quite like the artwork.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I found another label that turns out gem album covers: Bridge Records (courtesy of member Knorf in Current Listening). Some of these are original compositions by contemporary composers who are no doubt looking to make, an erm, _unique_ impression.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Lots of weird details in this one. It looks exactly like a piece of Soviet propaganda.


----------



## pianozach

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Lots of weird details in this one. It looks exactly like a piece of Soviet propaganda.


Indeed. It likely is.

Quite the artwork: The handsome strong Russian sweeping out the fascist Nazis with a broom seemingly made of knives.

Of course, by the end of WW2 the US and the USSR were Allies. Most Americans these days know very little of the details of WW2; We like to say that WE defeated the Nazis, but little things like it being the Russians that got to Berlin first fall through the cracks. They hated the Nazis far more than WE did. They were just LATE to the anti-Nazi party. It wasn't until we ramped up our own rhetoric in 1941 that we became fully anti-Nazi. Till then we turned a blind eye.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

/\ For a moment I thought that was some sort of insect. The way the leaves are positioned looks like wings unfolding.


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> /\ For a moment I thought that was some sort of insect. The way the leaves are positioned looks like wings unfolding.


That is what I thought. But the "stand" looks like plastic. I wonder if this label has other weird covers.


----------



## erki

SixFootScowl said:


>


Very nice, indeed!


----------



## BobBrines

pianozach said:


> Indeed. It likely is.
> 
> Quite the artwork: The handsome strong Russian sweeping out the fascist Nazis with a broom seemingly made of knives.
> 
> Of course, by the end of WW2 the US and the USSR were Allies. Most Americans these days know very little of the details of WW2; We like to say that WE defeated the Nazis, but little things like it being the Russians that got to Berlin first fall through the cracks. They hated the Nazis far more than WE did. They were just LATE to the anti-Nazi party. It wasn't until we ramped up our own rhetoric in 1941 that we became fully anti-Nazi. Till then we turned a blind eye.


Would that it was that simple. Roosevelt promised Berlin to Stalin at the Yalta conference. Patton had to be restrained as he might have beat Zhukov to Berlin. Then there was that other little issue of Truman caving to de Galle reneging of the promise to Ho Chi Min of Vietnamese independence.


----------



## pianozach

BobBrines said:


> Would that it was that simple. Roosevelt promised Berlin to Stalin at the Yalta conference. Patton had to be restrained as he might have beat Zhukov to Berlin. Then there was that other little issue of Truman caving to de Galle reneging of the promise to Ho Chi Min of Vietnamese independence.


Ah. Yes. Thank you for filling in the details.

The devil is in the details, yes?

And context matters.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Courtesy of this thread:


----------



## geralmar

BachIsBest said:


> I got a whole series of em':
> 
> 
> 
> .


This CD has a superb Scheherazade, conducted by Zdenek Chalabala, with the Czech Philharmonic. Only drawback: early 1950s monophonic. Fine sound nevertheless.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

I don't understand what I'm looking at.


----------



## erki

adriesba said:


> I don't understand what I'm looking at.


Well, it has writing carl Orff Carmina Burana on it. That would give you a clue. I would say it is a CD with said music on it.
Definitely unusual cover art. Picture is interesting but the overall layout sucks bad.


----------



## adriesba

erki said:


> Well, it has writing carl Orff Carmina Burana on it. That would give you a clue. I would say it is a CD with said music on it.
> Definitely unusual cover art. Picture is interesting but the overall layout sucks bad.


I have no idea what the artwork is. It looks like someone cut out pieces from a bunch of different pictures and put them together. Is the one person in the middle wearing a cloak of fire or fur, and what is he holding? What is the picture supposed to be?


----------



## Art Rock

adriesba said:


> I have no idea what the artwork is. It looks like someone cut out pieces from a bunch of different pictures and put them together.


Spot on. It is a collage created by Philip Featheringill.


----------



## adriesba

Art Rock said:


> Spot on. It is a collage created by Philip Featheringill.


Ah, looking on Discogs, there are some other covers he did in similar style. I kinda like the style actually, but I wonder if the cover is supposed to look like something or is just abstract.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Malx

geralmar said:


>


If thats an 'Impression from Childhood' I'm glad my childhood was different!


----------



## erki

This is rather interesting and has good point related to the music it represents(maybe it has been shown already - but I just bought it):


----------



## geralmar




----------



## adriesba

Amazon and some other sites show this perfectly normal cover:










But this is the curious cover displayed by some other places including Presto Classical:









What in the world? Not sure if this was a mistake or just someone having some fun.

I need answers!  :lol:


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Open Book

erki said:


> This is rather interesting and has good point related to the music it represents(maybe it has been shown already - but I just bought it):
> 
> View attachment 151265


What music is on that LP, erki?


----------



## joen_cph

(.... deleted, sorry)


----------



## erki

Open Book said:


> What music is on that LP, erki?


----------



## Open Book

erki said:


> View attachment 151649


Thanks. I'm pretty sure I have that LP buried somewhere. I want to dig it up.

Off-topic. but here's another piece for multiple orchestras you might like:


----------



## 6Strings

Sorry if this has already been posted--didn't feel like pawing through 94 pages!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## SixFootScowl

Was there a problem at the print shop? Nearly half the album cover failed to print.


----------



## adriesba

^^^ Lol, I just posted that in this thread: Horrible album covers

I really dislike that cover. Don't know what happened, DG's covers are usually good.


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> ^^^ Lol, I just posted that in this thread: Horrible album covers
> 
> I really dislike that cover. Don't know what happened, DG's covers are usually good.


Maybe we are supposed to fill in the bottom part with our impressions of the music using crayon or something. Customized album cover.:lol:


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Was there a problem at the print shop? Nearly half the album cover failed to print.


I think that the white part is the music on the two music stands, but since the camera is focused on Boulez, the music simply blurred so much that you can't even tell that it's music.

It's to give the sense of you being part of the orchestra watching him.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I think that the white part is the music on the two music stands, but since the camera is focused on Boulez, the music simply blurred so much that you can't even tell that it's music.
> 
> *It's to give the sense of you being part of the orchestra watching him.*


Well if it is, it didn't give me that sense, but then I never played in an orchestra, so would not have had the experience to relate it to.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> I think that the white part is the music on the two music stands, but since the camera is focused on Boulez, the music simply blurred so much that you can't even tell that it's music.
> 
> It's to give the sense of you being part of the orchestra watching him.


It could have been executed much better though.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## Allegro Con Brio

How come there are so many bizarre Beethoven covers? This looks more like the ghost of Jacob Marley from _A Christmas Carol_!










No words for this one.


----------



## erki

Allegro Con Brio said:


> No words for this one.


Wow, that is nice!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Allegro Con Brio said:


>


The look on his face! Like he is being bitten in the leg by a dog.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Open Book

Weird painting of a painter disrespecting his model.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Have we seen this one yet?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wonder why they put the bullet holes all over the cover. And what is the "a" for.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, the "a" is not on the cover. It is part of the Amazon watermark they nowadays put on images they use on their site.


----------



## pianozach

Yeah, the "a" with the smile curve below it is the *Amazon* logo.

The *"bullet holes"* were probably supposed to look like stars, or suns, I'd think.

Still, a pretty random choice.


----------



## erki

This again is nice one. There is a better in focus picture:









However this is much better from the same label(newer and half the length):


----------



## SixFootScowl

erki said:


> This again is nice one. There is a better in focus picture:
> 
> View attachment 153331
> 
> 
> However this is much better from the same label(newer and half the length):
> 
> View attachment 153332


Wow, the first one has a third eye on it. The second one has three eyes!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

"But how else are we gonna get the cool kids to dig Shostakovich?"









Is he "mining for gold" like I think he is?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## SixFootScowl

Allegro Con Brio said:


>


Rather gross.  However, she does seem to have good looks that cannot be hidden by such tomfoolery.


----------



## NoCoPilot

A hundred years ago, I would sometimes pick up an unknown rock album because of a cool cover.

I don't think that works with classical.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Could this be a one-handed pianist? Showing how big his hand is to make up for the loss of the other hand?


----------



## erki

Allegro Con Brio said:


>


Pretty nice. Goes well with the music on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

erki said:


> Pretty nice. Goes well with the music on it.


That tells me all I need to know about the music that I surely will avoid.

I wonder how she is at a watermelon seed spitting contest.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

adriesba said:


> This reminds me of the artwork often seen on covers of fantasy books.



1955

Richard Powers, the artist for this record jacket, was responsible for numerous U.S. science fiction paperback covers during the 1950s and '60s.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio




----------



## SixFootScowl

Not sure what this is, a blurry hand maybe.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This may be perfectly normal way to dress and do hair at some time in history but I find it very strange, so


----------



## GrosseFugue

geralmar said:


> 1979
> 
> Fiedler (1894-1979) was wasting away and near death when he posed for this album cover, which detracts from any humor.


We may have found the worst cover of all.
Or at least one of the top 3.
Eventually we'll have to do a countdown.


----------



## pianozach

GrosseFugue said:


> We may have found the worst cover of all.
> Or at least one of the top 3.
> Eventually we'll have to do a countdown.


No, not a "Worst". It's a satire/tribute/parody cover. If satire/tribute/parody covers qualify as "Worsts", then you'd have to include the cover Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention's We're Only In It For the Money.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> No, not a "Worst". It's a satire/tribute/parody cover. If satire/tribute/parody covers qualify as "Worsts", then you'd have to include the cover Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention's We're Only In It For the Money.
> 
> View attachment 157059


Since non-classical by nature often does make strange covers I did not see it worth pursuing so left this thread for classical strange covers. The problem is, how do you define a strange cover for non-classical since strange may be the goal in developing the cover. Worst covers might be a go for non-classical, but I would not put the above Zappa in the worst covers since it actually is a clever cover for the idea Frank was conveying. BTW, was Frank taking a jab at the Beatles Sgt. Pepper album? For some reason it looks similar.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## GrosseFugue

Pretty cheesy.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

Loriot was famous in Germany for TV cartoons in which he voiced a character with his name that looked like this:










The cover is an amalgamation of this character and Wagner.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## joen_cph

e


Potiphera said:


>


I didn't know that painting, but it turns out to inspired by the Lady Godiva story, perhaps best known from Vitezlav Novak's musical work. It was painted by John Collier in 1898. It's probably more relevant for Vierne's music than Durufle's.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> Loriot was famous in Germany for TV cartoons in which he voiced a character with his name that looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover is an amalgamation of this character and Wagner.


Is it just me but does that look just a little like an older Boulez?


----------



## Art Rock

No. Just........no.


----------



## Open Book

Beautiful. Belongs in your gallery.


----------



## SixFootScowl

New release three months ago.


----------



## SanAntone

I'm not sure what they were thinking:


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> I'm not sure what they were thinking:


Clever.

We know he's a pianist, and they conveyed that without the same old same old photo of the pianist standing next to a piano, or sitting in a pleasant pose at the piano, or the "I'm playing the piano" action shot.


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> Clever.
> 
> We know he's a pianist, and they conveyed that without the same old same old photo of the pianist standing next to a piano, or sitting in a pleasant pose at the piano, or the "I'm playing the piano" action shot.


I dunno. To me it looks like he is reluctantly helping to move a piano. Someone told him to "here, take this."


----------



## Open Book

What is that he's holding like a guitar, is it part of piano?


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> What is that he's holding like a guitar, is it part of piano?


That is the part of a grand piano that sits atop the instrument just behind the keys. It's meant to hold the music upright so the pianist can read it. That part that holds up the music folds down flat with the rest of the wood, which stretches from side to side so that the piano can be fully covered.


----------



## Open Book

pianozach said:


> That is the part of a grand piano that sits atop the instrument just behind the keys. It's meant to hold the music upright so the pianist can read it. That part that holds up the music folds down flat with the rest of the wood, which stretches from side to side so that the piano can be fully covered.


That was lost on me. Despite seeing many pianists in concert, I did not recognize this part of a piano in isolation. So the album cover is a fail for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> That is the part of a grand piano that sits atop the instrument just behind the keys. It's meant to hold the music upright so the pianist can read it. That part that holds up the music folds down flat with the rest of the wood, which stretches from side to side so that the piano can be fully covered.


Looks to me like one of those brush guards they put on the front of off road pick-ups to protect the front end.


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224641274008


----------



## Roger Knox

Art Rock said:


> No. Just........no.


Clever arrangement of used crayons by someone who wanted to straighten out Mondrian.


----------



## Taplow

Why is the art (and text - the stuff that matters) squeezed into a small square at the top and surrounded by black. Is there logic here I'm missing?


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Art Rock

I quite like that one. It is obviously inspired by glossy fashion magazines like Vogue.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> I quite like that one. It is obviously inspired by glossy fashion magazines like Vogue.


I suppose it does rather look like a magazine cover. Still strange to me. I actually thought about putting it in the horrible album cover thread.


----------



## Taplow

I'm pretty sure that's not Nicole Henriot-Schweizer on the cover. Either that or it's the strangest piano I've ever seen!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taplow said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not Nicole Henriot-Schweizer on the cover. Either that or it's the strangest piano I've ever seen!


Is she breakdancing?


----------



## Potiphera

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

If this is Eden, I don't want to visit.


----------



## parlando

adriesba said:


> I don't understand what I'm looking at.


I'm happy to own this as a vinyl. Once one listens to this marvelous Orff and reads the commentary that explains the monastic findspot for the original medieval Latin texts, it highly likely you will appreciate the image.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Open Book

Potiphera said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> View attachment 160196


With Argerich's cachet I'll bet this gets more sales than just a solo recording by Ntokou would (Ntokou plays the sonata).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not a CD but still a strange cover


----------



## geralmar

I wonder about the choice to make the violin green.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

I've never understood the rabbit (?). There is nothing in the Saent Saens works on the L.P. that involves a rabbit and there's nothing scary about a bunny.


----------



## Knorf

geralmar said:


> ...there's nothing scary about a bunny.


Well, you've clearly never visited the Cave of Caerbannog...


----------



## geralmar

Knorf said:


> Well, you've clearly never visited the Cave of Caerbannog...


OK; but you started it:


1972


----------



## geralmar

This album of 78 rpm records from the 1940s (?) was fine for the time but would likely cause massive protests in the U.S. today. Sad.


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

The insistence on presenting countertenors as "sexy" on album artwork is a trend I don't much care for...


----------



## Manxfeeder

A


Ulalume!Ulalume! said:


> The insistence on presenting countertenors as "sexy" on album artwork is a trend I don't much care for...


At least we know he is concerned with personal hygiene.


----------



## N Fowleri

Manxfeeder said:


> At least we know he is concerned with personal hygiene.


I saw this a different way. Here is a man who feels compelled to stand outside naked in the rain at night. He must be passionate and thus play with great expressivity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

N Fowleri said:


> I saw this a different way. Here is a man who feels compelled to stand outside naked in the rain at night. He must be passionate and thus play with great expressivity.


Or maybe his girlfriend caught him cheating and kicked him out of the house.


----------



## N Fowleri

Would a better understanding of the music or its history help me understand this album cover?


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

Another countertenor album, please excuse the size!









I don't get it...


----------



## pianozach

Ulalume!Ulalume! said:


> Another countertenor album, please excuse the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it...


I once was called in to replace the Music Director of a production of *West Side Story*.

The Director had chosen to have the *Sharks* sport face tattoos, much like *Chakotay* in *Star Trek: Voyager*. The *Jets*' faces were reminiscent of *Killer Clowns From Outer Space*.

I asked her, *"Why?"*

She replied, *"It's artistic."*

I inquired no further.


----------



## NoCoPilot

"It's artistic" is a stock answer whenever someone has made a terrible decision and knows it.


----------



## Roger Knox

N Fowleri said:


> View attachment 172575
> 
> 
> Would a better understanding of the music or its history help me understand this album cover?


There are eight trees representing the eight notes of the musical scale, or perhaps the eight players of the Schubert Octet (if that piece is on the recording -- not likely). The tree in the middle is a pale authority figure -- the conductor -- who is less than happy with what s/he's hearing. We see this array of colours in Canada all the time, whenever idle forest rangers get their hands on PhotoShop.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood




----------



## geralmar

Firebird looks bored. Or unhappy being suspended.


----------

